# Blank



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordon
This was an amazing process very unique approach,but a unbelievable results, Bruce is a real winner thanks for this great blog.
Here's a link about how to input photos.

http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/8899


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Fantastic process. Thank you for the step by step to show just how involved something like this is.

Fantastic design and carving also.

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Bruce is cool! Thanks for the insight on your process.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, that is a pretty interesting process. I am not sure I would have the patience and perseverence to work through a process like this but it is interesting to see how it is done.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I just love Bruce the bear. ...................very nice carving no matter what the medium. If I put that on the roofof a clients cottage my guess is that it would have a 12 gauge hole in it, in minutes.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, I'll have to say, Bruce is pretty awesome. I'm amazed at the detail you're able to achieve carving with the blue foam. That's an interesting process and thanks for sharing.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am really impressed!
It's the kind of a project usually done in a large shop with several people involved.
To do this on you own is just amazing!

What a great talent!

Bob


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Really interesting to see how you made this fantastic sculpture/casting. Unfortunately you have have talent to do the sculpturing, so I won't be trying this anytime soon. I'm sure that some of our members will though, with that great blog and work process documentation.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan! That is one cool little bear. You did a great job!

Robiin Renee'

AKA…..........Woodchic


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: A truley amazing job. ANd nice idea to let a customer see it because now it's a money maker. And hopefiully with a profit.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Outstanding job!! I love it!! How did you come up with the idea of making a mold (very smart). 
Like Karson said now thats a money maker.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordon ! Great job going from a positive to a negative- then back again.. I have done that process before ( Goldsmithing ).... lol.. but not on such a grand scale… but I was wondering why you used the white foam instead of the pink, as the pink is alot denser… lol.. Like Me


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm impressed with your carvings and how well they look. I hope you get them on one of the shows. Post them in enough places and get their attention and who knows. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You are truely blessed as a carver. I cannot believe that these we not mush more recieved by these people. I would have been honored to have such a gift. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


extraordinary work… great story and I, too, am surprised that they didn't become prized possessions by these folks.

Now…. Ellen.. she would have hers sitting by her chair for every show!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


you would think they might want to intervue themselves ,
when things were slow .

your carving is superb !


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I believe those "celebrities" have a cadre of people around them "protecting" them from things. 
Those folks, like the guard who said "No cameras, no tape recorders and NO DUMMIES" act on their own and Leno and O'brien might be happy to see such things.
Maybe the puppets need some publicity to get past those guys who decide for their bosses.

d


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful work Jordan !! Very realistic looking !


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Not sure about the timing of this Jordan, but there was a movie that came out a few years ago called "Team America World Police." The humor was very crude and all the characters were puppets. They made fun of terrorists, famous actors, and world leaders. It might have been possible that the public relations people became overly paranoid over any puppet references after that movie.

Great work on the puppets. I especially like the Conan puppet and the Connochio routine. That would have been a great one to see on the show.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


These are some spectacular carvings. I agree with MsDebbieP…..Ellen would have that on her show daily.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Impressive work and entertaining stories from your brush with the entertainment industry


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


very cool stuff. kinda sucks that Connochio was refused…


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


These are so cool !!! I gotta say they Look just like them ,I can't see why anyone would refuse one of these ???
Maybe their affraid they'll come to life and take over their show.

You my friend are a true craftsman !


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very coll. It seems to me that these would be great adddtions to the shows. Oh well, go figure.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Great carvings, I'm sure once they see themselves like this in wood they will want to interview you.. they can't be that far out of touch with reality. mike


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Excellent carvings. You obviously have a lot of talent-too bad Conan doesn't (sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow! Great carvings.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordon 
Super cool and fun and very nice work too.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Great looking carvings and Dummies. Too bad they didn't get on the celeb's shows.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Ah, Jordan! We should have such clients!

I'm sure he will be pleased in the extreme.

Just a word, if I may, - - -

Buy some clamps!

d


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


LOL Don!
I cant wait to see them.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That's for sure Don - LOL! You may think I'm the wizard of wood however I have no clue what I'm doing! I still don't know how to use my joiner that I've had for 15 year(everything ends up narrower at one end), I use dinky little hand clamps and a tie down to laminate, all of my wood, I cut with a bandsaw I won in a contest and just pray it cuts straight and to tell you the truth, everything I create is by the seat of my pants! But hey, I get the job done and somehow they turn out. Why do you think I came to lumberjocks - to get advice from you experts! Thanks guys, please stay tuned for the days I'm crying, haha. Send clamps!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
You ARE the wizard of wood, just not a mechanical wizard.
We'll be glad to help.
Ask away!

d


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Sorry Jordon
I still think your the wood wizard and king of carving.
Can't wait for the finished carving(s)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, It doesn't matter if you know what you are doing or not, just keep doing it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This should be fun to watch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I look forward to seeing what you come up with… good luck and have fun…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Excellent !!!


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon from what I seen so far you are well derseving of such a job !!! I know what ever you do is going to be outstanding and I'm sure it will leave the observers looking for along time!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am sure it will be a one of a kind master piece. You are a true craftsman of your craft! Looking forward to seeing the finished piece.

God Bless
tom


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I will be waiting to see the pieces as they are completed. I am confident that they will be "works of art", just as your last pieces were.!!!!!!!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wish you all the success and good health to accomplish the task you have undertaken. God bless you.
Sharad


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan,
Show us all what you can really do.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


The bear is very nice and also a great thing to support.
I cant wait to see this, maybe you could take the time to take a few pictures of it while it is in transformation. I'm sure most of us would love to see them.
Enjoy your time carving on this piece.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'd love to see a quick video of the grinder in action.

Best wishes for your Mrs.' and I, too, believe that the "unknown" is just an opportunity knocking - taking you into a new project!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'll keep your wife in my thoughts and prayers, God knows I owe ALL YOU JOCKS for the many prayers and well wishes I received recently. May the New Year Bring you both good health and happiness.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon we will all stay positive for your wife and prayers can help for sure. Cute bear carving.
Now go buy some good clamps LOL


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, a very nice cause. Well keep the wife in our prayers. Be careful with that grinder. JOCKMIKE and I don't need you joining the Lumberjocks Nub Club…...........LOL


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I do hope that your wife is OK.

You need a bandsaw. If you band saw that to the line, then temporarily re-attach the pieces, flip it 90 degrees….....band saw to the line again, then remove all the pieces….....sure saves a lot of time !!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That's a wonderful idea Roman and thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately these are so large that I couldn't begin to fit them under my bandsaw as it only has an 8" opening. That's a great idea for smaller things though. But I've begun the grind and it's coming along fine.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


good luck with it it looking good so fare I will look forward to enjoy the finished work as much as I have done with the other´s
I do wish the best for both of you in the furture
happy new year to both of you

Dennis


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks like ya gotta a lot of serious grindin' to do…......lookin' forward to seeing the completed piece…...not the firewood one!

You and your wife will be in our prayers.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Once again Jordon FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


They look like you could put them on and wear them!!

I'll tell ya Jordan you put a piece of wood in your hands and it comes to life.

Superb job!


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Love looking at your projects.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am speechless… wow… way cool


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for a look at your process. Fantastic work as usual!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, You're making this look way too simple. LOL. Fantastic work. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


There is no doubt in my mind this is the begining something great. What a God given talent you have!

God Bless
tom


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Oh my goodness. I know you posted the pictures - but how did you did that???? Wow.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


it sure takes the touch to do what you do…them boots were made for mushin…and thats just what theyll do…cus onea these days these muk luks are gonna mush all over you….....cant wait for the finished product..


----------



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Doesn't even look like wood, impressive.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow: Just beautiful and so realistic.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


WOW…. unbelievable!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

We can't tell for sure from the photo, but did you hollow them out, too? They certainly look like the real thing. Can I try them on? I think they're my size!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


and you say you cant make a square/rectangular cabinet

those boots would say otherwise

nicer then my own shoes


----------



## norwood (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


those are awesome I like it


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I hollowed them down just past the bottom of the fringes as they'll sit high on a mantle so nobody can look down. Believe me, grinding against the grain is a chore.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A project which makes me speechless. You are great, Jordon.
Sharad


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


thank you so much for showing the process - not only for the information part but also to make the transformation real! It's like watching a miracle happen right before our eyes!

Extraordinary. Truly extraordinary


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Amazing! Thank you.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for sharing your work Jordan. You have a God given talent and it is a pleasure to see how wise that decision is.

David


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Awesome!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


great work on those boots Jordan 
it´s empressive as usual
thank´s for sharing it with us
Amazing what a talent you are

Dennis


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm seriously envious of your talent


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank You Jordan for posting this carving in stages they look great i dont have those fancy tools all my carvings have to be done with just the knives and chisels. But i see what you were telling me about the wrinckels and laces it does add alot of cariture to the boots what kind of wood did you use to make these i have some basswood i think is big enough to make some smallers boots. wood around here is tough to find and the few places that sell other types of wood charge a arm and a leg for it.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful work


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks very nice. I look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


INSIGNIFICANT?

Not to me. The detail in that lantern is far more than I could do with the skills I possess right now.

Maybe some day, hmmmm, someday.

Beautiful work, Jordan, beautiful.

db


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A great job Jordan. 
Sharad


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your talent, skill and your artful eye really is fantastic!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Just about the bestest thing I have ever seen…. you are a master…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


it´s just amaze me everytime you post a project

Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


i'm stuck on the "insignificant" label as well… what/? !!! 
Rick says, "that's NOT a carving!" 
uh huh!

fantastic job on the man's face, by the way!
And once again, watching the project in process just makes it even more impressive than … I don't even know how to finish that sentence. Anyway, I love watching the journey.

Do you have any "during" photos of the lantern? Just so we can see that it really is carved.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


awesome work!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


No, I don't have a progress photo of the lamp but I do have what the messy bottom and inside looks like and I think you can see the wood grain. Don't worry, you're not the first to ask the question "Is it really wood?" The little man diorama is only going to be stained, not painted but I rarely do that. Perhaps I shouldn't have said insignificant but I guess I was looking at the big picture and which pieces take less time.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow….and I really mean WOW….you keep getting better and better…and these posts are fantastic….I sure wish I could carve even close to how well you make these pieces….you have a great eye and a extraordinary talent…..I look forward to every post. As for the face….I think you could write the book on carving faces probably as well as the book that has been reviewed on this site….

Bravo!


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Holy Cowboy!!!! I am amazed of your talent. I have never tried any carving but it is hard not to want to start after viewing the postings on LJ. I think that is my problem I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. However, the carving will have to wait. I am just starting to learn marquetry. Nevertheless, I will continue to look forward to your postings.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


so it IS wood… thanks for that last photo! 
See? Even more unbelievable.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for posting all this really cool stuff. It's very inspiring to see what masterful wood creations are possible. The cowboys themes are awesome! Reminds me of the cap pistol, chaps, and Dave Crockett type caps when I was a kid. Thanks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


WOW again ;-) I know what you mean about getting away, I, too, spend too much time here )


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Just superb, once again you have blown everything right out of the water …...............

Sooooooooooooooooo the "insignificant" lantern is really wood !!!!! Just amazing, you make it look so real.

Thanks for sharing once again and we'll keep looking for more of your "works of art"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is fantastic. Your work is so true to form. Like it so close to the original, it almost begs you to ask.

Why not use an original?

But, then that would defeat the purpose. You could get that view from visiting a Cracker Barrel restaurant.

Yours is going to be one of a kind.

Great.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Amazing talent !! Waiting to see the finished project and hopefully progress pictures as well : )


----------



## KCKID (Nov 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
You never cease to amaze me with your wonderful God given talent of creating art out of wood. You are right about this site and the postings they are all great.
Anyone who works with their hands creating art out of wood will never be at a loss for something to do.
Dick B.


----------



## Stoneturner (Nov 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


My first impression. Isn't this a real lamp and not something that you created out of wood. This is the mark of a true master.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Oh, Brian. You make me want to get out there and try some of this myself. When the weather turns, I will.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


what a great job .. I chuckled,-the scene is quite humorous. Excellent


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very good.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Talent abounds! Nice work!


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


funny scene I love the expressions on both the man and the dog.


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm fascinated with Your work . Great piece of *C*arving


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Outstanding! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is super. You sure have the talent…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You leave the rest of us in the tub.. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


autstanding work as useual 
realy funny makes me laugh
what can i say nothing
just baw for a master
ceep those thisels flying
we are still hungry for more
like a fan scare that drain
the stars for everything )

Dennis


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very cool and funny-Great job.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: That is awesome. Wow, that didnt take long. Seems like only a few days siince I seen the begginings of it. Your client will love it. Oh and I also have a unheated shop, not been too bad this year, so far.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


HaHaHa this is great!!! I Love It ….. Jordan you never cease to amaze me


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A great design. Nice carving. Truly lifelike.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I raise a glass to your skill. Wow!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That's a fun and well done carving Jordan can't Waite to see it completed.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow… another master piece from the… MASTER CARVER. What is the size of the piece Jordan and what do you use for a finish on them ? And are the carvings all bass wood ?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi John, I haven't really measured accurately but the piece is about 12" long and 8"high. The man is out of tupelo as are all of my humans because then I don't have a laminate line somewhere. The rest is out of basswood. Other than the water which is airbrushed acrylic, I always use Minwax transparent stains(not Polyshades) and I clearcoat with Krylon Matte.
Thanks John, I have admired the finishes and stain on your intarsia and also wondered what you use - write me.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow! Is this cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Great Job Jordan!! The facial expressions are very lifelike and they make the subjects quite humorous. The detail is again superb….the hair and the fur has excellent texturing and the hat even looks like it is made of felt. You have once again shown the great skill you have in translating lifelike scenes in to the medium…. That certainly will make an excellent conversation piece for your customer.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Everything has turned out so beautifu Jordan.

Sharad


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Regards Jordan 
Maybe to try with the various different tool , circular steel brush or Androlon brushes , finest one are 0000


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Apply a thin coat of sealer on the end grain to retard the absorption rate. Maybe take a similiar block of basswood to practice on. Maybe seal to lock fibres and sand some more to smooth up to 220. This way you can see if you might not need to seal it all. In anycase the harness would show ware and that might be lightening where it lies around the neck and points where it's grabbed and place on the animal. It wouldn't be evenly colored anyway if it's to look naturally used.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Shellac is a fine pre-satin conditioner to control the color.

d


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
I would try and sand the endgrain with 220grit if you are stopping at 100grit elsewhere. Try it on a scrap piece first, of course. However, I don't like to use sanding sealers as they prevent the stain from penetrating into the wood and will show wear much quicker than pieces that were stained naturally. Just remember to finish sand the end grain with quite a bit finer grit and then stain. I hope this helps and that you'll quickly see on your test piece the different absorption rates this gives you.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I agree with the idea of doing tests (lots of them) to see what combination of sanding grits produce what visual results. I also agree with JAGWAH that a 'natural' look would have quite a bit of color variation due to wear pattern.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I think that practice pieces will give you an idea of what you can control in the application of stains.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A number of good ideas, thank you. Yes, I am sure the wear would be there but I'm good with paint - haven't tried stain too often. I should be finished next week and will give you a look. Thank you again. I always know where to come.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan… Cloverdale Paint, H Depot, Ben Moore, all sell wood conditioner.. if it doesnt work as well as you want it apply a second coat of sealer again try it on scrap.


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan,

I would use a sanding sealer first and then use a gel stain. Gel stains are a lot easier to control and I have had issues with basswood being a bit blotchy in the past.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I agree with Jagwah and add

after everything is stained,then sealed, you can use glaze to highlight and make shadows.

After doing what Jagwah said. Stain it a golden colour/honey…...seal it, then glaze it with a burnt umber …...it should comeout nice as you can pull the burnt umber colour off where you want, leave it where you want, then spray coat the whole thing


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


waaow that looks realy cool


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
You've done it again!
Congratulations on this masterful art object.

db


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


amazing "before" stage. You must be so proud of this!
I wish you well on the staining process - may it be easy, smooth and just how you envision it without "do overs"


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is pretty neat. Wow!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A collar is hard enough to make out of leather but wood?


> ?


?? Unbelievable!!!! Might as well do a horses head to take up some of the hole. LOL


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Holy Cow I didn't think it was full size thats amazing!!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wonderful! Please show us again after the staining. That detail is pretty awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is it , wonderful , My regards to Mastercraft


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful Job… Jordan… WOW.. all I can say is another Master Piece. What did you use for size and scale ?
GOOD LUCk on the stainning of the piece.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Another masterpiece! The detail in there is astonishing….the hames and the lacing would be hard to tell from the real materials - I bet even a horse couldn't tell this one from an original….you certainly have a gift for carving such beautiful pieces of art…Bravo!


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


AMAZING simply AMAZING!!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wild Man!! Great so far, will stay tuned…..................


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Amazing! Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey, thanks you guys! This is one piece I never thought I'd get through. 
John, I did not use any models but I looked at a photo on ebay and faked the hames.(there are so many types, who could call me wrong?) To tell you the truth, it was easier to carve from the inside out and I kept hanging it on the end of my jointer to pretend it was a horse! LOL. So this is one piece that is not flat at the back and the contouring will be wasted against the wall.


----------



## adb (Jan 30, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I bet the stain will turn out Great, Just like everthing else you do! Good luck.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm not surprised, I think Jordan could carve the Taj Mahal if he had a big enough piece of Basswood. Great job Jordan. Can't wait to see it stained.


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is so awesome!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan That is a great looking carving. Nice job.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


that must have been so scary as all your work started "being ruined" by blotchiness. 
Good save!
Magnificent piece. 
((Bowing at your mastery))


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Next time you can try giving the project a sealing coat of shellac. it can help make it easier to evenout the stain


----------



## damon (Jun 30, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


the horror… the horror.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


very nice piece of work..you always do your projects proud..and this one is no different .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan, wonderful piece and fantastic work. I think I read somewhere that you can use a coat of shellac as primer to prevent blotching. I'm not sure about that, so you better check it out before trying it.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I made a desk top out of bass wood and I also stained it. The only thing I did differently was to use a 50/50 solution of Denatured Alcohol and Sealcoat shellac. This eliminates the blocthing. After the first coat sand lightly with 220 or 320. Then apply your stain. This works also works on pine and cherry.
Your project still came out great, nice recovery.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


sorry to hear and see you failed !
but even the best stumbled from time to time
I thought it was great before and I will
look forward to see you end result nomatter
how it turns out from your painting room
I am sure you can save it

Dennis


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


If laquer is an option you can do a 50/50 "washcoat" with thinner. Spray from further away than normal to make it mist. We had great results with this tecnique.
Another way is to do the same with sanding sealer, but I think the first is the best.

Yet another solution is to use a sprayable dye. This only sits on top of the surface and must be topcaoted after. But this seems effective and has many great tricks you can do to enhance your finishing.( eg. shading,sunburst,matching existing pieces, etc…..)


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Greetings Jordan,

Never, you hear, never try to stain a large piece of basswood again! 
Now that's out of the way, as the reminder requested.

Yet another reminder how nature is master and we are simply stewards. You can coax it only so far.

One suspects many have been there, and done that, or so.
When facing a wonderfully problematic wood, there is but one choice and that is to experiment with large enough scrap of the same material. Duh, simple huh? and obvious. Though it's not surprising how many of us have "No Time" and hell-bent anxious to get to the finish line.

There's no failure here, simply an adjustment.

-Peter


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You say the color in the photo is not true. So a little hard to really tell, however, I looked at the example jlsmith submitted and I think you need to add some dark and extenuate the blotchy look more. Heck, I'm thinking, rubbing in used coffee grounds might give it a cool tone. But more contrast is needed. That used one really has character. 
Unless you are going for the new look, then, never mind…........................


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I don't know what to say. I have several collars and sets of harness in the tack room. You obviously had a set to go by. Man you are something!!! Unbelievable carving skills.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That looks more realistic than the collars and hames my dad used on his team!!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It looks 'weathered.' You've done a great job on it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


time to get back into the collar ,
and wait for the ' whip ' of inspiration !

your work is so real ,

i salute you !

well done .


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


When you are finished, you are the only one that will know of the disappointment you experienced (Well, there are a few more of us, but we'll never tell). This is going to look fantastic!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you so very much for the comments and suggestions. I guess you can tell that I'm a very impatient person and since I never draw my plans etc., I probably don't spend near as much time experimenting as I should. Thanks for the philosophies and words of encouragement. I actually do like it and decided that it should not look new or pretty as it is what it is - a working tool. BTW, the only models I used were these tiny napkin rings that I made and used a photo of a real collar from ebay to try to determine the measurements. For me it's easier to make something small first then try to enlarge it - wastes less wood. Believe me, since I finished it, suddenly horse collars are coming out of the woodwork(no pun intended) from friends and people I never knew even had one I could've used for scale!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Those are pretty kool too!!


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Have you tried a coat of Linseed Oil thinned 50/50 with turpentine first, followed by washes of Acrylic Paint? In Europe they pretreat the wood with a hide glue solution and then paint with Watercolor. If you don't like the finish you just wash it off and start over.


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Those must be for Horse Flies…nyuck, nyuck.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It's been great following your work. I have an uncle that does relief carving in Italy…. Good luck and maybe get a blackberry to check in once in a while….lol

Best wishes to you and the wife.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Came back soonest and watch your lower back with moving!


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I look forward to seeing the end result Jordan! Take care of your wife, and yourself too!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hang in there, and come back soon!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


the mantel is going to be extraordinary!!
May your move be smooth and quick.

I don't know if the chapel is for sharing but I'd love to see a photo if you friend wouldn't mind.

Best of luck with the move to you and Laura. (And more best wishes for her "health journey")


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Be good my friend and take care your love , 'cos She is one and only inspiration , beside the God
I'm wishing to you all best in future work
Stay good and try to be back soon 
Best regards , Ivan


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I´m looking forward to your return the sooner the better
it has been a real pleasure to see your work so far
stay tuned , bee safe and take care of your wife and your self too
see you later

Dennis


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I cant wait to see it finished….God Bless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good luck, you'll be in our prayers. Hurry back, love your carvings!!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good Luck.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good Luck my special friend… God Bless You and Laura on your new Journey !


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan I will miss you as I always love seeing your projects !
Take good care of Laura and yourself you both will be in my thoughts and Prayers


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good luck and best wishes to you and your wife. Can't wait to see this done!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good Luck .. You both are in my prayers.. God Bless


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon Our prayers will be with you on your travels and with your wife for her healing.

Karson


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


My prayers and thoughts go out to you guys. Have a safe trip and you will be missed. Looking forward to seeing your creation.

God Bless
tom


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Best wishes in your new project. Best regards to your wife, may she do well. Let us hear from you soon. Love your work.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
I've been pretty quiet the past couple months, but have followed your work. I will truly miss having you a regular part of LJ's. Your work always inspires me and I look forward to seeing your project when completed.
Best wishes to you and your wife and have a great journey. Thanks for sharing your wonderful talent with us.


----------



## mikega (Oct 24, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan
Best of luck to you and your wife. You will be missed so hurry back.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, take care and come back soon. I just wanted to mention that I have been enjoying your magnificent carvings and their stories as you have posted them…and I will certainly miss these while you are gone. Your work is a great inspiration to us wanabe carvers and you really show us how it can be done by a master.

I also hope that the medical care is having good results for your wife and that she gets well soon! Please give her our best wishes.

Get settled soon and keep sharing your extraodinary work with us.


----------



## adb (Jan 30, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good luck and may God bless you and Laura! I am still in the process of moving, not my most enjoyable task. You will be missed while you are gone. Hurry Back.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Well, what are you waiting for? Hurry up and get moved so you can get back to work!!! We are all waiting to see just what wonderful thing you will present for us to view next. Do be careful and hurry back to see us. You will be missed.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Best wishes Jordon and to your lovely wife….... take good care of her as I am sure you will and do, be safe during your move and you can bet your bottom dollar that we'll be here waiting to see more of your wonderful work when the time is right. Can't wait to see the mantle finished…...........

God bless you both and hurry back !!!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Come back and see us soon!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, being preoccupied with something else I could not respond to some of your postings. I am sure they are superb as usual and I will go through them in a short while. Your absence will be felt by all of us and hope you will soon return. Wish you and your wife best of health and smooth transit.

Sharad


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I hope everything goes smoothy for you and your wife. You two take care and hurry back when you can. I am really looking forward to the finished mantle.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'll add my good thoughts and prayers, Jordan.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: Take care my friend and Gods speed on your move. Good luck and come back soon. You have been my insperation to start carving. I may need some tips, so hurry back.


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


God bless Jordan

I look forward to when you rejoin us.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


God bless you and Laura. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for sharing. Have a wonderful journey. Come back soon.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Really glad to hear good news about your wife. Both of you are in our hearts and minds. Keep us posted on her health as well as how your new project progresses. The model looks awesome as always. Best wishes.
Donnie


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


excellent news with regards to your wife and the carving is beautiful too!


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Everything looking perfect , just everything


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank the Lord!
Carving looks super….. God Bless you both.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


great news for you both ( and us ) ,

' the Alberta hillbilly's ' .

that panel is awesome !


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wonderful new about your wife, at least they caught it very early…....... same thing with my wife a year and a half ago, she completed chemo, radiation and a masectomy and is now a wonderful cancer survivor! Don't know the treatment your wife will receive, but whatever, I wish both you and Laura all the support you deserve and and may God bless you both with a wonderful long life together!!!

Gene


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


big hugs to Laura, to you, and to all the medical staff who are taking care of her.

and as for your "TEST" ha - extraordinary. just magnificent.

YEE HAW!!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Fantastic news, I am happy for both of you.

What incredible work, you have a wonderful talent.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is GREAT news Jordan I'm am so happy for you guys! that is a true blessing in deed… )
Your carving is really spectacular & I can't wait to see more !!!

You and Laura are in my thoughts & prayers
God Bless


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Indeed, life is good!
The very best to you and your wife and family.

Keep up the fantastic work.

-Peter


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow: Great news and great carving.

You are being truly blessed.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very good news. Beautiful carving.

Charlie


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Glad to hear the good news. We'll keep Laura in our prayers. Nice work on the mantle too!


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very nice. I love the illusion of depth you've achieved. Very well done.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You and Laura are in my thoughts and prayers. Can't wait to see your finished project. I am sure it will be a work of art.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Fantastic for wife's good news and your great art!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very glad to hear things are going well with Laura. That panel looks beautiful. I'd better not show my mom, or she'll have you move there next!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


My best wishes to you both thank god for early detection . May Laura s recovery be speedy and complete.
Great carving Jordon.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow…...my test pieces never look this good,,,,,,can't wait to see the real thing!! Great job!!

Super news about Laura…..as I told you before…..one day at a time…and it will be over…....will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Very good news. Beautiful carving..


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Awesome panel Jordan, only second to the news that Laura is doing so well. "YeeHaw!" fully warranted. Feel free to throw in a 2-step and a yodel.

David


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: Great to hear from you again. Also good news about Laura. Early detection is the key. Keep up the good work. I can only hope my real carvings come close to your test carvings.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


glad to hear you and laura got good news 
wich you both the best of luck from here

that is a fantasstick carved peice you have done
I will look forward to see the finished project 
together with all the other things on top of it

have a great weekend both of you

Dennis


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Excellent news! It's great to hear from you again and you both are in my prayers.
Beautiful job on the carving! Your talents are incredible my friend!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'd love to know how you crank out masterpieces so quickly. Amazing stuff as usual. Did you let the grain make the pages on that book, or somehow scrape in those striations? It looks real! Great stuff, and thanks for helping to end cancer while you're at it


----------



## damon (Jun 30, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Nice work on the book and accessories Jordan - if I ever makes it to the Canadian wilderness, you must show me some of how you do what you do - it's incredible -much aloha bro.


----------



## Adamas (Dec 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful looking pipe , Capt. Ahab is looking where is it , I'm sure …


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


another masterpiece … Do you have a notebook full of ideas to carve?


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm with you on the finger comment, I have been thinking of trying a book next. Looks like fun.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your carvings are outstanding!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Super job Jordan….....I never get bored while looking at your carvings…......so detailed!

Wow…..a heated garage….......you'll be in hog heaven….......it's good to hear that Laura has weathered her first ordeal…..or best to you and yours.

Again…..Super job!!!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, what a great little still life. Did you carve the matches in the matchbox, or do them separately and glue them in? It all looks very real. And nice celtic knot! Glad to hear your wife is doing all right with cancer treatments. Enjoy Calgary.. it's a fine city.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


As always an amazing carving. FANTASTIC.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


WOW Jordan. There is no end to your talent. Tell Laura she is still in our prayers


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: That is some beautiful work. Nice job.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I´m sitting here in front of my screen
watching this still life picture for the 
maybee ten-twelf´d time since you
posted it
all of you work has been impressive,
but this time I most confess I thought
you had cheated, yes I know shame on me.
all day this little voice telling me "he did ,he did ,he did" 
for the last two hours I have watch the still,
drinking lots and lots of coffee and telling the voice
he did not, he did not , he did not cheat
that is not the way Jordan speak/work
with his hands.
and I was right you didn´t cheat but you foolled me
at first I cuoldn´t see what nagging me and then
when I saw it, I thought it was real cloth on the 
back of the book and I cuoldn´t believe it.
thats why I have used all my free space of time today
to look at this picture ,drinking coffee and have 
the argument with the little voice over you,
and now I laugh all over my face becourse you won.
that book fooled me and somehow (it may bee sounds
odd in you ears)that back on the book maybee realy show
what a great carver you are.
just a little square piece of wood foolling everybody
to think it´s a real book.
It simply can´t bee better . my hat of for you
have a great day with your wife Jordan

Dennis


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Dennis, you always make me laugh. No, I did not cheat, haha, although I've been watching youtube videos of CNC routers and laser engravers and I'm so bothered, yet torn.I saw someone with a duplicator and all they did was put a shoe in one side and the block of wood in the other and the knives duplicated the shoe - well not completely, but they had very little work to do to finish it. I keep thinking - how will I ever continue to measure up to technical perfection, then my wife told me that it's the idea, not just the item that sells the product. Still, they cannot duplicate texture, although I suppose a laser could but leaves everything brown.
Barb, all of the matches are one with the box, although it sure would've been a heck of a lot easier to do them one at a time, however, then I might as well have used real ones.
Thanks LJ's.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your work is a masterpiece. All the best to you and Laura.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I garantie you , yours will always have more life
just look on the picture and see the texture
just beside the corner off the back
witch on a real book wood have been
the last piece of cloth to protect the book
and print the title on
thats was were you fooled me
and a maschine can´t bring life in to wood


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful Jordan, just gorgeous. One thing a CNC can't do is do it by hand.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


*Hand-carved vs Machine-carved*
I look at your work, Jordan, and it looks real-so if I wanted to, I could buy a book, a pipe, and a box of matches and put it on my mantel. It would look nice. I could also have a machine carve a wooden image of the display. It would be cool. But-to know that someone carved that by hand - carved it so well that people think it is the real thing … wow?? There's no comparison. It's apples and oranges - and watermelons.

It's like with photography and digital manipulations … people can do amazing things to photos with computer programs, but to create that "something" just by how you set up the camera and the subject of the photo-an entirely different skill set. Apples and oranges. Not to take away from your blog but to show what I mean, here is one of my photos…

The Enterprise


( abstract photography: no digital manipulation. It's a spoon in molasses)


----------



## JimArnoldChess (Mar 15, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Nice piece Jordan, yes it IS the idea, but once the idea is out… All that mechanical stuff bothers me…especially with the prices coming down. There's been lots of discussions at the other place about this, but no one wants to do anything about it, if, in fact anything can be done.

I suppose they still can't replicate our minds, although thats probably on the horizon too! lol
Best of Luck with the move!

Jim


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


NO WAY! A spoon in molasses?! I thought it was the lunar eclipse or some dust storm on a far off planet! Wow, that is fabulous - you need to ask Martin to set up a photography jocks!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Glad to hear all is well in your world Jordan. You were on my mind recently and so was glad you popped up. Beautiful work as always. Had to chuckle over Dennis' comment about the voices in his head. 3 months ago, I would have asked if you used any cloth binding for the cover of the book. Now I know better than to even ask. Your work does tempt me to ponder putting a pair of boots, a pipe, book, set of matches, etc. on my Mantel and just tell everyone I have some Jordan masterpieces there. Only I would have to scream at everyone no to touch them less I be found out.

You are truly a master of your craft Sir.

David


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


There ya go again, Jordan. Makin' us all feel like little warts on the woodworking tree. I just love to see your work. It is beyond reproach, sir. I hope all goes well with your move and especially with your wife. Good Luck!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


David-that's hilarious! What a great idea lol "A LumberJock Tribute" 

(and yes it's a spoon in molasses)

And I forgot to send congrats on Laura's treatment


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Great and beautiful work as always Jordan. So glad to hear your wife is responding so well to treatment and that your new work space will have heat.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


How can one ever get low with people like David and Dennis around - nutty, witty and oh so creative! I think you two should get together for a video.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

We continue to be awed by your carving and painting ability. We're discussing whether that is all one big chunk of wood or if each item is carved and then glued in place. Will you solve the question for us?

We pray Laura's treatments continue to go well and are successful. May your move soon be behind you so we don't have to wait too long to see more of your excellent work.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Each item is separate and not glued yet as I have to paint and them first - to tell you the truth, I wasn't really sure what I was carving at the time I decided so it started with the book, then the pipe then the pouch then the matches - if I had known, then I probably would've done it all at once. 
And I will actually be in my new home by Wednesday with Laura coming on the 29th after her third surgery.
Thanks so much for asking and the prayers.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Can't wait to see more


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan! I know you by now; this is gonna be another masterpiece!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I LOVE seeing the beginnings of works of art - especially yours since it is so hard to tell that it is made of wood, once its finished.

Thanks for sharing the progress.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I can't wait to see. It should be cool! 

Sheila


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Pre-orders are great, aren't they? We love it in the wine business when customers are the same way. No inventory or holding costs.

I am anxious to see this piece completed. I am trying to imagine it from your sketch lines and I'm sure it'll be even more fantastic than that!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks like you got some serious work on your hands. Can't wait to see phase two.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan; is this going to be a shirt as chris pye did? if so,this is going to be fun to do plus you'r already getting paid to do it. the bar has been set pretty high. have fun…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow this should be cool can't wait Jordan


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


No doordude, this is going to be a native war shirt - I'm not sure if you can make out the moccasins, feathers, breastplate, fringes etc. Yes, I have seen Chris Pye carvings, such masterpieces they are. My style is a little different. I must say, I have to keep taking breaks as it's so intense holding that grinder - I'm always worried that the chain is going to snap and wrap around my neck - isn't that how the horror stories go? Is it actually possible?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Man…...stunning….....just to think of the work ahead of you

this is going to bee a showstopper
but all your work is usual that 

I can´t wait to see the progress on it

have a great weekend
and take care with that grinder 

Dennis


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That's why you get paid the big bucs, arthritis and chain saw scares.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Good start Dale. It will be interesting to follow with.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan your sketch is already interesting.

Thanks for sharing your work with us Jordan.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Can't wait to see the completion of yet another "Jordon" masterpiece…......

I LOVE seeing your work, you are the "master carver" !


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Thanks for including us from the start. Your sketch is so interesting. It will be fun to follow along. Hope you will post often so we can see the progress. The beginning of another masterpiece!


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


looking to watching it shrink lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


jordan ,
this looks good ,
a little stiff for me yet ,

but after you pound on it for days ,
i bet it will soften up real nice !

and getting paid is always good .


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I think it must be American Indian warlord chief… the first scouts… 
Be prepared for what it will be… 
Pretty sure, its gonna be another masterpiece.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, it looks fabulous already! . . . can't wait to see the finished work! Need any help . . . like handing you the tool while you work?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, I would seriously suggest you get a Makita 9005B 5" angle grinder. This particular model has proven itself to me over the years I owned a welding business. This one is slightly larger than the 4 1/2 angle grinder but has a very comfortable grip that will allow you to use the grinder for a longer period of time. I truly believe you will come to love this grinder if you should decide to get it. I have used them heavily in my business and everyone always wants to borrow it and I keep telling them "go buy your own". They are almost as powerful as the large 7 or 8 inch grinders but much much lighter. Also with this model grinder, it will be much less likely to twist out of your hand cause the rear grip is smaller thus allowing you to have a much firmer, better control of the tool. I can *GUARANTEE* that you will love it! Just look it up in Makita .com. Another good model would be the GA5020Y.
I always avoid the large body grinder, where you have to grip about 2 to 2 1/2 inch, like the plague cause they have twisted out of my hands time and time again. Luckily I use welding gloves so I have not gotten "cut" with the blades but you are using a chain saw blade which is a whole nother thing. If you are going to be using a chainsaw blade on your grinder you should seriously consider these grinders I recommended. I would really hate to see you with missing fingers considering your skill.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL

P.S. I will definitely follow your posts and blogs and please let me know if you decide to take my advice on the grinders.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'll definitely look into that Erwin. I have a Bosch 1375A and the grip is about 1 1/4" diameter. I'm using a 14 teeth per inch chain. 
Thanks kindly for that advice, I'm always on the lookout for things that make the roughing out chore a little easier.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: Thants for the invite to follow along with this piece. It will be a plesure to see the steps.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Another masterpiece of art in the making. Like everyone else I can't wait to see it finished Jordan.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Another beautiful work of art in the making! There is no doubt in my mind that this is going to be exquisite in every detail. Can't wait to see it.

God Bless
tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I can't wait either )


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I will be following along also Jordan . Nice to see from the start . I don't do a lot of power carving but I didn't care for the King Arthur set up . It does work but I felt more comfortable with a chain saw than that set up . Looks good so far .


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Another tip for you Jordan, the arbortech brand wood carver is a great product. I have the Lancelot carver and, to me, they are a PITA as they get dull fast and you have to keep sharpening them. The Arbortech carver has 3 carbide cutters that remove wood quickly and it is designed to minimize kickback (very important in my opinion) and I have yet to need sharpening on it in the 10 years I have had it. It came with a plastic guard but I quit using it because I am an expert on using the grinder and the guard was a hindrance. if I was a greenhorn then I would have used the guard. I use the Arbortech in the same way as the Lancelot and it cuts faster, smoother and puts out just as much mess! ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Erwin, that is a tip that I am taking into consideration today! I also have a Lancelot but I'm ordering an Arbortech blade right this minute. I will surely let you know how I like it - thanks Erwin!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Gotta a pocket knife I'll loan you. NO kickbacks and NO chain breaks. Little slower tho. Wish I was rich. I'd like to own one of your masterpieces


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I can vouch for that Arbortech. I also own one and it is great.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This will be fun!
Looking forward to see the progression.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


i never doubted you are crazy

i am glad you know it too !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I feel your pain!! :-(( Been there with lots of projects, not necessarily wood carving, however


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm impressed!

enjoy the fibre.


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I still can't believe the amount of work you produce. You have an incredible drive.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Those chips were really bad you even got some in my coffee LOL
This is totally amazing to watch thanks so much for the update. I look forward to you next installment.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is great to watch. Curious about that square tho


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


And I thought I made alot of sawdust …I can see it taking shape and it obviously will be another great one.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


The thing is, Eric, I am an impatient person - as well as being terrified that a gazillionaire might just knock at my door when I have no carvings on hand!!!! 
Gary, the square is there just because I am making the shirt look like it is hanging on a decorative stick and because the moccasins will make it look like the collar is sqiushed on that side, I wanted to make sure it was straight on the other, LOL.
Greg, I was too tired to photograph the pile of chips I had but as I filled a garbage bag, I was sorry that I couldn't somehow glue it back together into a useful board!!! Must be at least a good 2×4 there!
You guys are too much.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks great! You mean its not finished? If I could do that well I would call good! lol We know from your past projects it will be amazing!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Starting to see it Jordan. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, You should call the supplier you got that chunch of wood from and tell him you thought you bought too much wood and ask him if you could return what you don't use. LOL. This is so interesting seeing it begin to take form. So cool. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It's getting there, takes some time releasing it from that chunk of wood


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


John, that's funny - same as returning a lottery ticket if it doesn't win!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


How hard can it be , just cut away everything thats *not* a War Shirt! Great job Jordan!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: Thanks for the update. It's still impressive.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


crazy is what makes it fun


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You make it look so easy! You are a true inspiration to me.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Aw Tom, I'm just a crazy lover of wood like you and everyone here who inspires me too. Thanks for that.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

I've never seen the billy pedal used for carving, but that looks like a great idea. No wonder you get so much done in so little time; you work with your hands and your feet!

Keep posting. We love seeing your work progress.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Billy pedal, is that what it's called? Well, yes, I use it for almost everyone of my electricity driven tools, especially the chain grinder. It's actually my Dremel foot pedal but works with everything I've tried.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


war shirts often turned into public

"hangings'

a native theme

by a "white guy"

looks realistic so far

?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, We call it a billy pedal, but then we're in "Hicksville" so don't rely on us!

Do you have to hold the pedal down; or does it run continuously after you step on it, then step again to turn it off? Will it work with variable speed tools? Sorry for all the questions, but inquiring minds want to know (or something like that). ;-)

[P.S. Thanks for your input about the Razertip. I added a comment on the post to update any others who might read it now.]


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan. I see a lot of progress there from your first photo. It is coming along fine. I would suggest each time you post that you include a picture from each stage. it would be fun to scroll down and see the progression all at once on each blog. I really admire your wonderful work, thanks for posting.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You're an amazing craftsman all kidding aside. Your work is impeccable.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks like it's starting to emerge and coming along nicely.

I'd love to see a progression of pictures all together too, or maybe even a few short video clips of you working on it?

Double-filtered coffee. Hmm, maybe there's a market out there for this stuff.

"Double-filtered coffee, hand crafted by your local LumberJock (or in this case, carved)!"


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I call this kind of carving "intense"! Sometimes it can take me 30 minutes walking back and forth, having a sip of coffee, looking at it over and over, pondering exactly what kind of bur to use or cut I'm going to make before I get the courage to step on that pedal. The fringes, horse hair and the tubular hair bands are about the most time consuming but today I'm getting to them and getting them over with.

I know I can make it look easy or fast but it is really taxing on the mind when you're an obsessed type of person like I. Sometimes I just take a break and come here to remind myself that I'm not the only one who's hesitant that the next step I take might just wreck the entire thing!!!

Thank you for being along.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


OK Jordan, I almost missed this series, not going to take the chance again. On the Buddy list with you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


ceep on making dust Jordan
I have sealed the house so the dust storm from you
don´t get into my coffee, hmmm maybee I shuold try a new flawer in the coffee 

great to see/hear how you work, thank´s alot for sharing it 

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is my first time following one of your projects and it is really incredible to watch! I am still kind of finding my way around here and getting to know people on the site. When I first saw your work I couldn't believe the detail you put into them. I know everyone says that here, because there are so many talented people, but it never ceases to amaze me.

Seeing this come to life is fascinating. I can relate to the amount of thought process involved. Thank you so much for taking the time to post and let us see the process. It is wonderful and I am a great admirer!

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is moving along very nicely.
Watching carvers do their thing is something my wife and I enjoy doing.
We have been to Pennsylvania and a few places in Ohio.

Do you go to any shows?


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan, you are doing very well, don't stress you know what you are doing.

Thanks for sharing Jordan.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


lookin' GOOD !!! 
it's so amazing to see the transformation


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Amazing what you do. I wouldn't know where to start. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Keep at it, there is head way Lookin' good from here!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


amazing transformation ,

and all before you even start

great work , jordan .

you are the best !


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


well ive already covered the tighty whiteys ..great job


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: It's coming along great. You are further along than me.

Mine are still planks on my wood rack. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your getting there, so cool; to watch, looks fantastic so very well done Jordon


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looking really good Jordan, I must say I'm way impressed as to how much you have gotten done in 12 hours! By the way, have you gotten your new Arbortech tool yet?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Thanks for keeping us up to date with your progress. My whole family is enjoying watching your blog.
Can't wait to see your next post. I can only say it over and over, your work is awesome!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, this is looking really good. I cannot even imagine the talent and ability that it takes to produce something as complex as this project is. Keep the progress posts coming.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for saying…and Patron - is it starting to look less stiff? 
No, Erwin, I have not yet purchased the Arbortech but it's on my list for my next tool.
I hope to have more to show next time.
This is more taxing than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I really enjoy your work.
To see things come togather is very rewarding.
Looking very good


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Excellent Jordan…your creative work continually impresses me.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


well jordan ,
at this rate , 
i may have to order a pillow from you soon ,

mine feels like the early shirt ,
all stiff and blocky ,

money is no object ,
i have a box of wooden nickles iv'e been saving ,
we can trade if you like ,LOL ?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

You never cease to amaze us with your carving. We love your updates. Thanks for posting.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow, that is really coming along nicely Jordan. I think you have reached the point where it's looking more like leather (buckskin?) than wood.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I really like this blog Jordan, and appreciate the time you are taking to show us your process. Good tutorial for anyone interested in carving as it shows how the wood is transformed and what the areas look like that have not been touched yet.

My best to you and Laura,

David


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, you sir, KNOW your stuff! Hat's off to you already! (and it's not even finished)


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for sharing your progress. Wonderful work! Do you have 3D vision, or how does this carving stuff work?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your carving is Fantastic!
Amazing details
Thanks for sharing


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks better than most of the shirts I own.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


a good blog Jordan.

it really does take a "mind shift" for many of us to think that what we do is worthy of financial abundance.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Well said Jordan!

Although I certainly do not consider anything I have made to-date, a "fine piece of art," I hope to someday have the skills and techniques down to produce such pieces.

I know exactly what you're saying about people with more than enough money being out there. Working in the wine industry, I have met some of them. And like you say, some of them don't flaunt it or talk about it until you get to know them. When it comes down to it, they're people just like us. Some of them have good taste and some of them have bad. Some of them have manners and are friendly, while others don't possess such an attitude.

Find a way to connect with them. Yes, you'll ultimately have the art or woodwork or furniture (whatever you produce) in common with them, but find other passions or interests… it will only help grow your relationship.

A lot of them just want to be regular members of society (at least the ones I prefer to interact with), even if they do make more money in a year than most of us will ever have in our entire lifetime.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for the shove.

Years ago, SRI, Stanford Research Institute, found that approximately 13% of consumers fit into a psychographic profile of Achievers. This category wanted to buy the feeling of uniqueness. They had lots of money, and they wanted to buy what others could not buy. If prices are too low, they will not buy the items because it does not make them feel unique when others besides themselves can buy them. Seems like this concept applies to arts and woodworking.

Jordan, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks, Jordan for the encouraging blog. I go back and forth so much about this with my painting. I really love to do it, but can I afford to take the time to paint when I have to make my living working on my pattern business? It has been a struggle for me back and forth for quite a while. I sold some high quality prints of my paintings at the market here in Nova Scotia. It attracts many tourists and we were out there on Saturday mornings and got to talk with many people. It even amazed me that people bought note cards of my paintings at $4 each (and lots of people did!)

Once a man came up and told me that my prices for my paintings were way too low and I was devaluing myself. I was then charging about $150 each with $300 on my favorite, The Cheetah. He said I should ask ten times that much and people would KNOW they were worth something. I never got brave enough to do that, but you got me thinking too - maybe you are right. I am thrilled to hear you can get $10,000 for your incredible carvings. It does show me that there is some justice in this world, as you are a talented artist. There are so many others here at LJ's that are unbelievably talented and I would love to see each and every one of them get what their work is worth.

Thanks for the wonderful pep talk. It really was a nice boost and got a lot of us thinking in a good direction for sure!

Sheila


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I think your in a league by yourself Jordon not to say there are not other fine carvers on Ljs but you subjects are very unique and one of a kind works of art. I understand what your talking about when you speak of people with what seems like unlimited funds. I'm afraid I don't travel in those circles and frankly many of the people I have met, perhaps not as wealthy, I usually don't like and don't wish to business with. I know this is a weird type of prejudices and doesn't help me financially. I use to restore antique cars in the Newport beach Ca. area and many of my customers were well to do. The only reason I sold out was I was fed up dealing with those jerks. Most of them just wanted what the wanted and they wanted it NOW. Restoring cars does not work that way either does making fine furniture. So instead maybe they could just send Money not bother me LOL. I am so impressed with your work Jordon just keep raising your prices THEIR WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Reminds me of a couple I know of that ran a jewelry store in Sun Valley ID. They had a supply of good quality goods at a very reasonable prices. They just could not sell enough to make it go and in desperation raised the prices to try and make something. Then they goods started to sell. They had priced them to low.

Randy


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, I really needed that pep talk and a good kick on the tush. You hit the nail right on the head! I do believe that some of my carvings are excellent, with appeal to those with special taste, definitely unique and one of a kind in the world. I was toying with the idea that I could custom design a cane for an individual after talking with him/her about things that are important or significant to them such as likes/dislikes, hobbies, achievments, passion etc. I was going to say on my card that what I make for that person will not be duplicated for anay one else. Do you think that is a good idea, Jordan?
What you said is so true, I am glad you said it. Coming from you, it has credibility and value. Thank you.


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


These are inspirational words, to say the least. I used to sell Carousel Horses, that I mounted on to rockers and probably made less than minimum wage after all was said and done. It knocks you down. To the point that you don't want to share your work with people who think it should cost as though made in China. Who knows, maybe I can find some of these people as well. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for the encouragement. You not only have a great talent but are able to motivate others in a humble sort of way. I turly appreciate following your art and hearing your words of wisdom. Thanks for not only sharing your work but also sharing your thoughts.


----------



## mgb_2x (Dec 30, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Brings to mind the story of the old country boy that sold beagle puppies to the city slickers. When asked how much he would always say 15 bucks except for the one with the ribbon around it's neck, which was 25 bucks. The prosective buyer would bite and ask why the premium, he would state that the puppy with the ribbon was the pick of the litter. Invariably they would not hesitate and pick the puppy with the ribbon. As he took there money he would remove the ribbon, before they were out of the driveway there was a new pick.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for the pep talk Jordan. I think the bottom line to this is that if you are dedicated to your art, eventually they will come. I entertain the thought of someday being able to sell my work, but I think that will wait until the quality of my output matches my expectations for a sale. I think it is a good thing that you addressed this to masters of the craft, but I do think your modesty sometimes blinds you to the brilliance of your own work.

Reminds me of a story of a high school baseball coach. He would harp on his players for being unable to hit the pitches he threw at them. They would complain that he threw too hard and his thought line was that they were just being a little on the lazy side. It wasn't until he went to an open tryout for the professional league that he found out he was pitching nearly 100 mile fastballs at the kids. He was at a higher league and didn't realize it and the reason why he players couldn't hit the ball was because they were literally receiving pitches from a pro level pitcher who was blind to his own talent.

I think your words inspire us to feel that we should all pursue our own art at the best of our own abilities and if the market is there for the art we create, they will come if we are true to what we attempt to accomplish. But do understand, Jordan, that while much of your work might seem quite natural to you, your artistry is a rare gift. I am just glad that it is in the hands of one who is so prolific in using it.

David


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I absolutely agree with ALL of the pros and cons stated here. I too have dealt with the games and eye rolling of some with abundant wealth - and those episodes turned me off to the point of not wishing to do commission work or attend high end shows where they are the majority. I have felt the insecurity of original art against China knockoffs, I have seen art better than mine and wondered if mine would measure up in larger circles, I have seen the fancy CNC 3D routers who could produce a real looking item faster than I ever could and sometimes wonder if one day I won't have a job.

And in the case of my style of wood working versus the majority of LJ's the products, it's like comparing apples to oranges. I could no more produce Eye Candy art box, or Impossible II wall hanging or a bandsaw box, or a wood turned vessel, yet after experiencing a number of shows, I think I can be confident of what people would buy if they saw it.

David, yes, I am sure there are folks here who are just starting and who do things not for sale, however when the time comes, I was just hoping that they do not get discouraged by those they consider better than they or who can produce items they cannot - there's always someone better - even the Made in China products can be such good replica's of art, I shudder to wonder who would be willing to pay the price for the real thing.

You know my western magnets? I looked into having them made in China and the price was $1.00 each - fully painted!!! They sent me a sample and I surely could see no difference from mine. They told me they require a minimum 5000 item order so I said I would follow up on an order like that if they sent me 100 samples. They were absolutely crap, yet suitable for a dollar store. I would've been embarrassed to put my name on them at a show. Further research led me to the people who make Hallmark items - man, they are so good! Bottom line - order 40,000 and you will get quality assurance. But you will not get assurance that someone else there will not copy a substandard version and still they would end up in the dollar store - without your name!. Thus my very little stock pile of magnets - Handmade in Canada! However, at every show I attend, even the little ones, I always have them on hand because the majority of attendees are looking for cheap souvenirs or stocking stuffers and generally, we sell more $10 items than $10,000 ones but it's insurance that we always get our booth paid for and the cost of the booth is the cheapest advertising I have ever found! (Sorry, I drifted away a bit there.)

Rich and mgb, I have seen both of those scenarios too often and it's soooo true.

LittlePaw - it never hurts to say your works are one-of-a-kind. The canes of MMH are vast, yet I'll bet no two are the same.

Thank you all for your input, please know that this was not meant to be a put down for those who are not interested in selling, but rather an addition to other blogs I've seen asking who does or does not sell their work or make wood products as a living.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A Lady in Vancouver is an Artist, Oils. There was a group of them that got together socially and to sell their paintings at shows etc. Their Paintings were mostly "Fine Art" of Canadian Scenery.

One of their Husbands suggested they were selling their work for WAY to LOW prices. BUT! He knew they were selling at what they HAD to sell at because that was the ONLY Market available to them.

He was in Marketing and his Company had set up a number of Websites for their Clients. He suggested they do the same BECAUSE the exposure is World Wide.

He also did some resaerch and found that MANY types of Art & Handcrafted Items were in HIGH Demand, especially from the European and Asian Countries.

Quality and Uniqness were two of the Factors sought by the Buyers. Also PRICE was of very little consequence. Canada was their Number One Choice for purchasing. (NOT saying the US isn't or couldn't be). His Company set up a First Class (VERY Important!) Web Site for them. NOT a "Template" type of web site.

ALL of the Paintings, Sculptures etc. thay put on there were "One Of A Kind" or "Numbered Limited Editions". Paintings they were selling before at $400/$500 Dollars were now selling at $5/$10/$15 Thousand Dollars and they were sold as fast as they were displayed on their site. 90% of their work made the Journey across the Atlantic Ocean and they couldn't keep up with the Demand.

Their "Little Group" of Artists expanded from 10/12 to about 80/90 (a year ago). The Artists that were MORE than pleased to do what they Loved to do and pay a 15% fee to have their work displayed and SOLD on that Web Site.

As mentioned above there are a number of KEY factors invoved if you want to sell on the WWW and there are a Great Many People, all over the World with MEGA BUCKS wanting to SPEND IT!

Where do YOU have your Sights set? What kind of impression does YOUR Web Site create? How are YOU presenting YOU and YOUR Product. MsDebbie hit the Nail Directly on the Head ….Is it time for a "Mind Shift?" "If you keep on Doing what you've always been Doing …You'll keep on Getting what you've always Got."

ALSO: A long time ago I use to subscribe (by mail) to an Investment Newsletter from New York City operarted by ONE Guy. He was GOOD, VERY GOOD! I paid $85 Dollars per year. Once a year he HAD TO state the number of Paid & Free Subscribers that he had. I saw one issue and said to myself "What! He only has 25,000 Paid Subscribers?" Then I did the Math. Got a Calculator? Be my guest!

He phased his Mail out and now has a Web Site with 2 different levels of Subscriptions, one is $250/Year, the other one is $450/Year. It sells all over the World. I have no idea of how many Subscribers he has. Hundreds? Thousands? More? I do know that He and Two Assistants run it all from his Penthouse Condo on 5TH. Avenue.

The ONLY Limits WE have, are the ones we place on OURSELVES. Maybe it's time to replace the Automatic with a 5 Speed Manual.

If you'd care to have a look at an "Exclusive" Type of Site, this is "Patek Philippe Watches" from Geneva. While you're there see if you can find "Complicated Watches" Model 5159J. Fits Very Nicely.
http://www.patek.com/


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hobbyists don't embrace profit as a good thing.

My pricing is now about five times higher than it was a few years ago.
My purchasing habits now yield a materials cost of a half to a third of what I was paying a few years ago.
My quality is now much higher - higher prices allow for higher quality.
Sales are at a max.
My typical client is evolving to those that will support my profit margins.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
I just started making the sculpted boxes back around March or april this year and never had any thoughts of selling them…I just have a heck of a lot of enjoyment making them. Everyone who sees them keeps saying I should sell them…and in fact several friends ended up talking me into selling them one of my boxes.
A few weeks ago my wife and one of our friends talked me into driving down to the local once-a-month art market to see what was being sold. This show was outside in 95 degree heat and the artists and craftspeople were so sweaty that they looked miserably uncomfortable. We were there for about one hour and although I was enjoying the displays I had to get out of there because of the heat.

I realize this is not representative of all art shows but it sure seemed to give me the impression that a good show where a woodworker can make money must certainly be in a better situation make money or contacts. I have never been involved in a show before with retail sales, but from what I understand all sorts of sales tax permits, sales tax reporting, credit card acceptance equipment, tents and who knows what else is required. This info came from vendors at the show that I spoke with and my impression was that they tried to discourage others from displaying their work through their lack of a positive attitude and discussions with a total stranger of how slow business was.
It would be enjoyable to meet other craftspeople and display my work if the conditions were more positive.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Well only a couple of months ago I decided to do my first show 10am to-4pm ,Nothing for set up fee ,only donate to chiness auction. Well set up and all, hot day, tables of stuff all over an out door show, many people set up. 
Did not sellanything until the last 1 1/2 hr. many lookers saying very nice stuff ,not high end stuff but reasonable priced.
Bowls, tables ,cutting boards, paper towel holder ,woodenlocks and etc. Then bingo,guy with money looking for something different for his wife and sect. Made my day !!! so you never know, Set up and try.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Bless ya. I was thinking that I could increase my skills and have a small booth in only the local shows to increase my base of renovation work. I've got a long way to go to accomplish that, but I've got to tell you,YOU ARE ONE OF A KIND, I HAVE NEVER SEEN WORK LIKE YOURS. IF PEOPLE COULDN'T SEE WHAT I SEE EVERY TIME YOU POST, THEY MAY AS WELL BUY A PAINTING OF SOUP CANS!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


hobomonk:

"My pricing is now about five times higher than it was a few years ago.
My purchasing habits now yield a materials cost of a half to a third of what I was paying a few years ago.
My quality is now much higher - higher prices allow for higher quality.
Sales are at a max.
My typical client is evolving to those that will support my profit margins."

Well Stated! Especially the last line and "typical client is EVOLVING …..support my Profit Margins."

Correct me if I'm wrong please but THEY are EVOLVING because YOU were NOT in a Fixed Mind Set and YOU did what was necessary to make that EVOLVEMENT happen.

Rick


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I agree totally with David, Jordan. You are a one-of-a-kind and way above us all. You are an inspiration to me to do better on each cut. One thing for sure, I love what I do and enjoy it to boot - sounds like it should be banned, doesn't it? Please post more often. Each time I log onto LJ, I always look for your posts. Soon?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


PEOPLE, STOP!!!! I have to clean my own cat litter box too, ya know - so I am not so great, LOL!!!! But I also love what I do and rich or poor, I choose to make woodstuffs for a living so I can never complain!!!
Believe me, you only see the good and the good don't look so good when it's sitting on the wall week after week and there's porridge on the table for supper, haha, although I must say, I do like porridge.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


we are envious of your talent, Jordan. That is for sure… 
but as I type that I am reminded of my words "mind shift"-we each have special talents, we sometimes refuse to value them for what they are.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Yes, Deb, I think those were indeed the key words in this discussion. It's too bad we all didn't live a little closer to each other and we could have a Lumberjocks Christmas Show and Sale!!! What "Eye Candy' for the customers!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


wouldn't that be impressive?? !!!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan, so much to take in on LJ's and I'm only on dail up. Only got to your blog now! Nice post, good comments. I can relate to what you said, having experienced some of it. Still climbing the ladder but as you said, rich or poor, I love what I do, makes me happy. I've met enough people with a lot of money who hate what they do. They (and probably the majority of people) live for weekends and the annual vacation. What a waste of LIFE!
Passion and Persistence - good words.
Thanks for sharing some of your mindspace.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, I couldn't agree with you more. It takes the courage (and self-worth) to put a price sticker on your work that reflects the value. You don't have to accept minimum wage for high quality work; you only need to find the customers who see the value.

Remember the brass sculptures in the 70's? I came up with some original designs and got pretty good at it. I made so many I needed to sell them just to regain the space they were taking up in my house. But I was young, it was a hobby, and I felt guilty putting a high price on them, and that all reflected in my miserable sales. On a whim, I raised my prices about 10 times what I was originally selling them for, and suddenly they were selling so fast, I could hardly keep up with the demand.

Years later, I sort of inherited a retail business selling high-end manufactured stuffed toys. I was shocked that people would pay hundreds of dollars for a teddy bear. I was a plumber! Once I took over the business, I increased the number of one-of-a-kind artist bears to the inventory. Wow!! The market for these things was incredible. Not only did people with lots of money buy them, but middle class people fell in love with them and had to have them, too. Sure, some of them sat in my back room for a year or more while layaway payments were being made, but people knew they were getting something special and of high quality.

The old adage, "You get what you pay for" does not only apply to functional items. I've found that an educated buyer (or one who wants to impress people with how much they spent!) will also see the value in art. If you don't value yourself and what you do, you're making it really hard for a potential customer to see the value.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

If you'd get rid of the cats, you wouldn't need to clean your own cat litter box! LOL ;-)

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


. . . and what makes you such a great LJ is your incredible talent and sincere modesty.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


But if I couldn't clean my litter box then I wouldn't have anything to prove I'm so regular, LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


And just think how happy you make the kitties when you clean it too! You're their hero! 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I like the comment above: "the value of art" 
wouldn't that be a great blog? Why is our work, our creations, of value?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Debbie:

"we are envious of your talent, Jordan. That is for sure… 
but as I type that I am reminded of my words "mind shift"-we each have special talents, we sometimes refuse to value them for what they are."

Mary Anne:

"I've found that an educated buyer (or one who wants to impress people with how much they spent!) will also see the value in art. If you don't value yourself and what you do, you're making it really hard for a potential customer to see the value."

I think that sums it up Very Well Ladies!

The QUESTION is. Are YOU SELLING your "Products" or "Art Work" or "Woodwork" for what it's REALLY worth? If you're trying to make a Living doing that, it's even more important!

As I attempted to explain above…Are you Exposing your Work to the Most Appropriate & Largest Market available to achieve that? i.e. The Ladies and their Oil Paintings.

"MIND SET" might be the Key Words to what you are both stating. Unfortunatley some people find that very difficult do do. They are "Comfortable" where they are and "UnComortable" venturing into "Somewhere" they haven't been before.

Nuff said!

Rick


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you, Jordan. A lot of friends and family keep trying to get me to sell my stuff, which is fine. However hearing a voice out there that has actually done it whilst immediately identifying my one real stumbling block (self confidence) means a whole lot more. Now I need to get my ass in gear.

Oh and thanks for the mention (ImpossibleII)


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for this blog, (which I only just found thru the new Emag!) I am definitely not in this type of league yet but have just started making goods to sell. Haven't even go to the selling point yet!!!. But all this is sooooo good to know. It's all the hours upon hours you spend on a project that to "SELL" it seems to devalue it in some way or another. You/I would think people would not be interested in buying an item if it was appropriately priced, but apparently there are. Thankyou I will always keep this in mind.


----------



## rcwoodturning (Nov 13, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan,
I have enjoyed reading your blog, as it brings out many important points. I was lucky enough to be recently approached by a journalist for the local paper to do a small feature article on me, which ran on Monday. Here is the link…

http://www.news-journalonline.com/news/local/east-volusia/2010/09/06/wood-turner-makes-art-from-natures-design.html

This would be good for anyone to consider in their area, as papers are usually looking for such good-news filler articles, and it is Marketing 101! I just got accepted into the Deland (Fl) Fall Festival of the Arts, and am now wondering if I will have enough of my high-end pieces available as a result of the article, as I'm also hoping on hearing shortly on the Halifax Show (Daytona Beach). Both are 2 weeks apart, not enough time to make replacements in-between shows! I guess that can be considered a pleasant sort of panic.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


ok enough playing around when you gonna get serious….....lol great job looking to see it done
Wiz


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It already looks so real life, Jordan. It hardly looks like wood! I've been holding my breath for this post since your last one and my wife was telling me I was turning blue! I can tell it's going to be a beaut already . . . your beads are just phenomenal!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, the details are so amazing I could just reach in there and touch it, it looks so soft.
Magnificent as always.
Thanks for sharing Jordan.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


As you remove material new wood formerly inside the block is exposed to atmosphere. There will inevitably be some curling or warping as a result of this new wood giving up moisture to the air. That's especially true with large thin areas. If its curling toward the front you might spritz some water on the back to equalize the moisture content. If its curling back, then a little moisture on the front may help.
You could even try dabbing water on with a damp sponge. That would afford you a greater measure of control. Be cautious. Don't overdo.

Don


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I feel like I'm watching Michelangelo carve the famous statue "David"-just chipping away until the masterpiece is revealed.

I think I read that your inspiration come from a collection of stuff at your Grandmother's? If that is correct - what happened to the original pieces?

(and I was hoping someone would provide the answer to your question. Good tip!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Might try taking a fuzz off the back side to open new wood up to the atmosphere too. Looking good!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A masterpiece in the making great work as is your normal method of operation.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: A great piece of art.

I was going to say that the moisture of the insides of the wood that is now able to release it's moisture is probably causing your problem. At this point the wood is in control.

You can spray surface water on it but when it leaves, the wood is back to doing what it wants.

Fortunately wood is a living piece and it will continue to move for it's entire life as heat and humidity react with the wood.

If it's in a display case then the movements should not be very pronounced.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow! I looked at the photos and my first thought was "Okay, nice shirt… but what does it have to do with woodworking?" Then it started to sink in….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


hey Jordan its realy come together now 
and what a pleasure to follow you thank´s once more for taking your time
to let us see it

and Don is right and if you have / will see Charles Niel´s vidioclip (is on you-tube)
where he takes control over a twisted Door in a cabinet and pres it back just a little more
than straight and clamp it (how long I can´t remember ) but when released the door
it was spot on you cuold try to use the same tecnic if you have time enoff before deadline

take care
Dennis


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful work Jordan. I think this blog is one of my favorites of yours. You really took the time to document your process and show us the steps. For that, I am very thankful.

Others noted the probably causes of the bowing. On a piece such as this, you are mainly removing material from the front and leaving the back relatively untouched. All the stresses of the wood are released in one direction and that will cause some warping. Fortunately, you do most of your work with basswood which is less prone to checking and I would believe the piece will be unscathed from future wood movement, especially after painting. The warping might actually add more realism to the piece, not that I believe your work would require any enhancements to make it look more realistic 

Thanks for sharing your progress,

David


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Haven't tried this in a while but wet newspapers and a couple cinder blocks on the back may help take the warp out of it. (If it is cupping forward)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you, Don very much for the explanations as to what was happening. I was thinking as Topa said, that I may have to lighten the back of the thicker part to get it to match better but from arm tip to shoulders, it's bent about 1". Yes, they are cupping forward. I might try some of the dampening of the back as well. I agree with David that basswood can bend and not split (I see the laminate lines are still in tact) and I believe as Karson said that it will live on forever, bending to and fro as it pleases. I am just a perfectionist and hate to see this from the side although as you say, in a display case, who would notice?

Littlepaw - don't turn blue - just enjoy the ride. So often I wish for it to be finished then it goes out the door and I am unhappy to be without it after all of the hours we toiled together. Although a paycheque helps my sadness a great deal, LOL!

Deb, I was very young when we opened a great trunk of goodies at my grandmothers. The pieces may not be the same but the feeling of the theme lived on in me and I don't really know where my visions of what I'm producing come from. Unfortunately, I don't know where those pieces are today.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I hope they hold a place of honour somewhere … and regardless, they are carrying on in your work, today! 
The Native tradition say that what we do impacts the next 7 generations-those pieces of treasures are indeed being passed along to the future - through your work. 
Makes your work even MORE impressive and powerful


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Debbie, you always say the nicest things.
My grandmother was 1/2 Seminole Indian…strangely enough she used to always tell me "You'll be where you're meant to be, when you're THERE!" , which I guess is why she was always so SLOW getting ready, LOL, but as time goes on, I realize more and more that she was probably right, for MY life anyways. Who knew back then that those trunk treasures would resurface (similarily) 40 years later out of wood!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


a wise woman-enjoying the moment rather than wasting it, rushing to something in the future. 

when you write your biography, this will be a huge part of your story, I think


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I love watching this Jordan. I think it is incredible. I have a dumb question though . . . .did you already paint the beads? I just can't tell. Will you be showing us pictures of that part of the process later on? I am sorry, but this is the first time I have watched you make something like this. It is so great that you share it with us. Just beautiful.

Sheila


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan
I am speechless. Your work is outstanding. The cupping you mentioned would most likely never noticed by anyone but yourself…but I know what you mean by being a perfectionist. The pleasure and enjoyment of creating something always comes with spending alot of time, focus and concentration of the details…and it is obvious that you have done so…
Anyone not striving to be a perfectionist in everything they do is missing alot on the lifelong journey we take.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Once again Jordan you have created another exquisite piece of art. I can't wait to see the finished item…but even now it is amazing to see the level of detail that you put into this work. Do you have a model for this piece….it looks like one of the plains tribes….like Cheyenne, Pawnee or Comanche (there are so many smaller tribes less known too - Brules, Assiniboine…etc)...I also have a portion of Native American in my heritage…Choctaw in my case….my mother was 1/2….but that in no way makes me any expert on Native American culture or traditions. I would never consider myself well versed in these matters….mostly I remember some of my grandmother's memories and stories.

As for the bowing…I think the answer as stated above is some moisture….I would also put some pressure or weight on it after adding the moisture….I have had to put bowls in a press jig I made (based on one I saw at a turning show)...There is a nice instance of this in the American Woodturner's Journal under tips this month….basically it is two threaded rods…and two pieces of wood (I used flat 2X2's)...you drill a hole on each endo of the wood and thread the rod through holes. You put item you want to squeeze in between the wood slats and then you use washers and nuts to tighten against the wood pieces to put some compression on the piece - I also use this type of jig for clamping segmented glue ups….the soft wood pieces will not dent the work like plastic or metal clamps might.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Sheila, I have not painted anything yet - the small beads are not painted but I sealed them and polished them with a buffer pad as I will later paint them gold and gold paint doesn't do so well on unsealed basswood. The tubular beads are still just unpainted. I really won't paint anything for some time yet.

Reggie, I don't have a model so my choice is always aesthetic versus authentic, LOL. Who's to know? I'm sure it has a little bit of everything in it as war shirts are a basic design - well mine are. I'm sure all of the clothes I make would fit me as I usually use my own measurements when I make them. I decided to do a war shirt because here at our museum, there were 5 Blackfoot war shirts from ions ago, I was going to try to replicate them because they said they were falling apart - but when I looked at them, they were nothing special, so I decided to make up my own.

Greg - I'm sure you're very knowledgable of that word - perfectionist!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


The details are amazing. You are really an artist


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


If I didn't know it was wood, I'd say it was leather….


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Just some more of that amazing stuff you do!!!!! Hard to believe what you can do with those knives and chisels. Bring on some more!!!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Beautiful!
It's amazing how you are able to make your carvings look so real.
All of your carvings I have seen are fantastic.
Detailed to the finest level.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


We're glad your here Jordon how could we do without your great talent.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Amen, brother!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


There is a whole lot of stuff on Lumberjocks from many woodworkers of many different skill levels. It is a good place for giving and receiving comments, advice and suggestions. Lumberjocks has grown to a huge membership base just in the year and a half since I discovered it..I think it was less than 10,000 back then. With so many members it becomes like a big box store of woodworking projects, blogs and reviews. Most people, myself included, have certain things there that are of interrest and certain things that I walk past because it is of no interest to me. I go there and get what I need and go…my workshop is where I want to be having my fun. I have a neighbor who will go to the Orange big box store and spend hours wandering the aisles and probably knows the store better than the employees…sort of like people who spend countless hours reading every project posting, blog and review.
This is bound to happen when so many people are involved.
It is 1am and my computer is in my upstairs part of my workshop. I personally take a break 4-5 times a day for 10 minutes or so to check emails and go to view the stuff on Lumberjocks that is of interest to me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


) LOL) Jordan thank´s for giving us a big smile on the our face 
this will surdently give me a better sleep (after 15 hours on the road)
I think this and David Craigs Monkey blog are some of the best blogs 
to explain/show/nail/glue what we all think L J realy is
where wuold we have been if we hasn´t seen your work and where 
wuold we bee if we cuoldn´t enjoy it with you 
you´ll bett you belong here and we are realy glad you are here and share your knowledge
and thoughts with us
you´ll bett you have to stay and don´t run your way or you will be hunted down
bruoght back like an escaped …....from a farm/ranch and every one of us will send
all the dust/shaves and ships from the wood we have destroid so you can learn it

thanks for being here Jordan
have great weekend both of you
take care
Dennis


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Love the post Jordan, it explains our "hidden" life very well. I can say that LJs has made me love the internet all over again. We get to reading all the world's troubles in the newspapers or hear about the poor state of our youth on TV. I go into work, deal with people hoarding information because they want to maintain their status at work or hold on to their jobs. I get depressed and so I come here and read about the gift giving between woodworkers. Tutorials where people not only share their knowledge but break it down for us and show us how they accomplished those "impossible" feats in wood. I see the latest posts from Charles and take a break from news regarding any stereotypical youth related mischief and know there is one young man who is spending his Saturday either building something nice for his mom or building his skills hand cutting mortises for a chair. People here don't just build projects, they build character, morale, friendships, knowledge, inspiration, and a support group.

Thank you for a pleasant read this morning 

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


((starts singing)) "I'm a LumberJock and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day…"

I agree, David-there is the "real world" that we see through the news, showing humans as thoughtless, selfish, power-hungry, greedy, abuse individuals and then you stop by one of Martin's online communities and you are reminded what people are REALLY like - good folk, caring folk, self-less folk. And there is hope.

~Proud to be a LumberJock,
Debbie

and I, too, wash my face with steel wool - it has a pretty bow on it, but it's still steel wool
((ending with a Tim The Toolman Taylor man-grunt-with a feminine twist to it, of course))


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


And so say all of us…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Great post to wake up to, Jordan! I have only been here a couple of months, but I agree one hundred percent with what everyone said. I keep my computer on all the time and since I have a relatively compact place here (office, shop, studio and home - all in one area) I get to see posts and answer stuff immediately. With working here at home so many hours every single day, LJ's has really added so much to my life. I have not only learned a lot, but I have met many friends from all around the world who are like family to me. This is social networking at its best! It is great to share and inspire and be inspired by you all.  Jock or Jockette - it's a great place to be!

Sheila


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Be careful Jordan! I'm very sensitive and stress gives me permanent wrinkles! 
Can anyone tell me what grit to use on wrinkles? My hair stylist thinks I should use
less eye make-up because saw dust and shavings stick to it! The person that does
my nails says I have let myself go! More permanent wrinkles, damn!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


So true Jordan, I've been here over 4 years and it is the same caring, sharing, supporting and loving, yes loving, I think I have a crush on the Grizz, I can't help it, it's those damn dresses he wears, my wife says I wake up screaming sometimes, and all I was dreaming about was Grizz. I don't know if its fear or a crush. I must seek counseling, David when you coming over. By the way I have a present for you. mike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: You you are able to express all the wishes and hopes and fears that us LumberJocks share.

Thanks for being so understanding.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Spanky-anywhere between 60 and 4000 grit depending on how deep they are and how smooth you want your skin. LOL


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, Great Post!
Spanky, Do you plan on staining after you remove the wrinkles? Don't use too fine of a grit or the stain won't take well. 
When I have my nails done, I always use a polish that matches the stain that's trapped under my nails.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


great post.
Chuck


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


thanks jordan ,

i've been wondering what was wrong with me lately ,

after a couple of shots ,
of lacquer thinner ,

in my coffee ,

i feel so much better !


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Since I consider myself in the rough sawn shag-bark category I'm thinking natural and weathered like linseed oil!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I've gotten so bad my clothes have to be color cordinated with the tools I'll be using that day. I really don't look good in yellow it washes out my complexion….......................Schloemoe


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Oh, and did I mention you were all hilarious!!!
When I get to be a gazillionaire - which should be any day now, I'm flying you all to Vancouver for a LJ's convention - Grizz could wear his best Sunday dress and the buffet would include sawdust and wood chips.
You've all got such a sense of humour, it would be fun to meet in person one day!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wouldn't that be great to meet everyone in person? Maybe someday! This post was a lot of fun!

Sheila


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A Lumberjocks convention with 20,000+ woodworkers. I'll go…


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


20,000 woodworkers at a buffet? You'll have to get them all to build the table first. Then you will also have enough wood chips to serve.

Thanks for the entertainment Jordan! Because of the time difference and my computer habits, I only see your posts 13 -15 hours down the line, lots of comments to read then.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


We could have a 'pot luck' and everyone bring our own dish and chair and table too! 

Sheila


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I bet all yours will be scroll sawed, Sheila!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Awwwww, Gee, Jordan??!!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


With sawdust sprinkles, Div! 

Sheila


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Curious.. is that, "BarbS, a woman of ALL things," or is it "BarbS, a WOMAN, of all things!" I'm suspecting the latter. More to the truth, I am the former. Except dusting. I warn people, I am no good at dusting.
Great post, Jordan. ;-)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


All this talk has got me all teary eyed. I love this place.

And Jordan, every time I see your picture I think you have your right arm wrapped weirdly around your head, and it makes me do a double take. And I mean every time.

(But I don't dust either, except in the shop with a tack rag or a shop vac)
Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan
do you think Martin´s server configuration is ready for such an explosion of new Jills and Jocks
becuorse that buffet will be world famuos and talked about for centuries even the rumour off
one in the near future will blast the internet away….....LOL


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


News for you Steve - that IS my arm, which is why I'm such a good carver, I have three hands.

BarbS - well, you got me there and doing so , I guess you are a woman of ALL things -including wit!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I really like this place and I've only been here a couple of weeks.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, do you live near a nuclear power plant or toxic waste storage facility?

We LJ guys are so tough, we don't shave. We just pound the whiskers in with a hammer and bite them off from the inside!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


BarbS: I put a dustin of icing sugar on cakes. Is that what you mean by dusting? I don't know any other kind.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you MsDebbie for following up on this dusting thing. I mean I really hate it. How about you other guys. I really hate dust, but I hate *to* dust even more. I should start a blog.

And what about about guava juice. I mean yuck. Or as they would say in the Midwest "Ishh". And don't get me started about people using BlueTooth in the check out line. I would like to mix up a batch of BP's mud and cement and pour it right down their pie holes. Maybe we could discuss this in the Coffee House Forum.

Can you tell that I just came back to my real job after being gone for a week? On a Monday no less.

And Jordan, thanks for clearing up that arm issue. I thought you might have sawed it off in the shop and just kind of thrown it over your shoulder like a real Lumber Jock would have done.

Steve


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This was the most fun post i've read in a long time, Thanks Jordan

PS It really would be very fun to have a LJ convention sometime…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


So well done… I can't tell its not wood… lol… I mean that it is wood…


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


its not just the great carving you do its the great paint and detail you do with it that truely makes all your work a piece of art. if i ha a 1/4 of the tallent you have i would be happy for sure.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It is turning out beautiful. I was wondering if it comes in XL and size 10 moccasins. LOL Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Holy crap, thats wood? But it looks so soft. AMAZING!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


BOOO :-0 as usual I´m speachless over your work and how you do it
simply amazing how you carve the waste away that ain´t the warshirt

thank´s for sharing your progress Jordan

take care
Dennis


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Even without color I'm blown away. The texture on the upper parts of the sleeves is mind boggling. Each one of your pieces gives me the same feeling we all had back in 1983 when Luke pulled off Darth Vader's mask and we saw his face for the first time.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is just amazing Jordon, as all the rest of your pieces…....
I can't imagine the hours of detail work in something like this. But, in the end, it truly ends up looking
like the real thing, leather, feathers, beads and all! If I saw this hanging up, I would probably try to grab it and try it on…......

Fantastic and thanks Jordon


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It is coming along beautifully, Jordan! It is fascinating to watch this come to life. I hope you take some pictures that will show us how you do the beading when the time comes. I am really interested in seeing how that is done. Do you tell the customer a certain time limit? Or do you put one on yourself more so. Keep up the good work. Thank you so much for taking the time to document this for us.

Sheila


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon:

The piece is coming together beautifully.

I would really love to see your work in person. But, alas that will probably never occur.

Just have to live through the pictures.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: Are you kidding me, you never disappoint with your carvings. *Totally amazing*. The waiting is the hardest part, hey that sounds like a song. LOL. You sure set the bar high. Keep up the good work.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, it is coming along great. Being our own biggist critic is what keeps our work improving and keeps us motivated. Last week I ran into a guy I know who was a woodworker last time I saw him (about 4-5 years ago). He was always a person who wanted to rush a project to get it done quickly and did not mind cutting corners to save time. = half ass work… He is now working in an electronics store and does not do woodworking anymore.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It is really, really difficult to see how you are able to make this look so lifelike in such a short time. It would take anyone else months if not years to do as much as you have done in a few weeks. I am totally blown away to watch your work progress and come to life! You are certainly far more than just an ARTIST but I don't have the proper terminology for whatever it is we should call you! SALUTE!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Gorgeous stuff, man! Makes you want to reach out and feel how soft the leather is… or straighten a fringe or roll a bead between your fingers. Even knowing what it is and how you did it, you are still fooled, you still believe. A certain magic.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That shirt is looking very good…excellent progress. You make it sound hard…but look easy…..such magnificient detail….it is truly amazing work.

I am sure that those annoyances that slow you down would be major obstacles to me….I just couldn't imagine trying to tackle something so intricate. I was carving some detail spirals on a turned potpourri bowl the other day and I was thinking that even just these few spirals I was putting in were tedious and time consuming. The small progress I was making made it feel like forever and I almost gave up the ghost before I finally got the curvature and texture the way I wanted. I had to laugh after seeing this post….here I thought I had such difficult task with my project…..lol.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


you sound a little frustrated but I kno you are enjoying every moment! (especially knowing that winter is around the corner)

As always, I am in awe of the transformation. I just want to reach out and touch it. 
I wonder if they have spray-on leather aroma  That would really mess with people's minds


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is going to be great…..................


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


WOW! That looks real!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordon it's such a treat to watch your progress on this wonderful work of art. Looking forward to seeing the finished war shirt. great work.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow this is coming along amazingly. It really is a work of art and should take some time to create.
If you are getting tired of carving so beautifully, you can come over and help me paint my three storey house. I have been hanging out windows and off ladders all day…and I am afraid of heights.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan this is amazing work. you certainly have the gift, no doubt about that…makes me want to slip on over and slip it on…or rub my hand to feel the softness…thanks for sharing the progress…i know one person who will enjoy this the rest of there lives…he surely pick the right artist for this…....now…how are the paintings coming…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am going to put a pillow next to my keyboard. That way i won't bruise my chin from my jaw dropping when I see the final piece! Excellent progress!


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Fantastic work!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


jordan ,

you have an amazing gift .

i am in awe !


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks very much - I must say this one has been a real challenge for me and sometimes I just need to get away and come visit my LJ family for a bit of support. Yes, Grizz, I suppose the painting could be getting in my way a smidge.

Sheila, I was going to make a beading tutorial for you but I just don't have time - basically, I grind thousands of indents with a round diamond bur and fill them with paint - the base coat is bittersweet chocolate and the colors are a thick acrylic that I apply with a round burnisher to maintain the roundness. They each take three coats of paint so as to make them higher than the wood.

I've put it away for the day and will tackle the braided straps on the little pouch tomorrow.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan my friend. My best craftsmanship does not even compare to what you think is your worst.

God Bless
tom


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


We certainly enjoy watching your progress. My husband thinks you should teach carving classes. We do realize that a portion of the beauty of your carvings comes from your skills, but that most of it comes from your rare talent to see the item in the wood. That would be quite difficult to pass along to a student.

Do you only use power tools (Dremel, grinders, etc.) or do you carve with hand tools also?

We look forward to seeing your continued progress . . . but why are you quitting so early in the evening if you want to get it ready for painting by the weekend? ;-)


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


What's to say?
Astounding!

Michael


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'd like to try it on. Is it a large?

Very good work!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Haha, I'd say it's about a medium (as I am) and size 6 feet - yes, hard to get shoes. 
Now ladylefty, I didn't say BY the weekend, I said…well, I don't know what I said but don't hold me to it!
I doubt that I'd be a good teacher as I'd always be saying "Hurry up!" 
Topa, if you're around, I think I will try some quillwork on the feet.
Like I say, it always gives me a boost come here when I'm feeling beat.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


might be a good idea - the teaching - for your winter months.. nice cozy warm room somewhere…..


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It's unreal, how real you make your work look, Jordan… like watching a picture come into focus…


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It's already looking great. I'm glad you shared the work in progress, but looking forward to the finished product too.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Fantastic!
Beautiful art work,
Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


i always love to see your post made my morning


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, it has all been said, no words left in the dictionary!

Do you keep a record on the hours that goes into this piece?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Ok Jordan, I'm thinking of sending an LJ rep. out to your place just to confirm that it really is wood. I sure can't see the difference! Wonderful work and an amazing transformation underway.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is totally awesome! It looks so real.


----------



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


wow, that is truly incredible it even looks soft.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, There is not much to add to all the wonderful comments here. But your work absolutely astounds me. It is just utterly amazing.

Thanks for inspiring,
Steve


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Even with the blog, I don't know how you do it Jordan. However you do it, keep doin' it. Its looking fantastic!


----------



## JimArnoldChess (Mar 15, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

That's fantastic! Oops somebody already said that… 
Incredible work always!

Jim


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You HAVE been missed Jordan, but it is with great understanding. Your work is beautiful and every painstaking detail is well worth the effort. It all shows and I am certain when you are finally finished, your client will be thrilled. I have had three people today email me to ask where I have been on Facebook. I just haven't had time to do everything and respond to everyone. I think that most here will understand - especially when we see how much you have accomplished!

It is a BEAUTIFUL shirt and you are doing a fantastic job. It is great you took a little time to update everyone here. I know I am speaking for everyone when I say we really look forward to it!

Hang in there and remember to take breaks when you can. There are lots of good distractions here and wonderful projects to see. Have a great night and thank you again for sharing!

Sheila


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Outstanding Jordan. Awesome work as always. Good to hear from you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Lookin' Good Jordan!! I see the moc spot.  I haven't been on much, been working out of town last week. Lucky I caught this post )


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I just can't write how much I am impressed with your work. Thanks for showing the progress , you may not be where you want to be , but it is very cool.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is just superbly awesome! It is really difficult to comprehend how someone can take a chunk of wood and make it come to life as you have been doing. I am sure that if you are able to keep awake at night you will see all your pieces come out to dance and play! I am really impressed.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


All of the above… nice.. mate.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Yowser!

Would you show us a picture or two of the tools you use to create such wonderful works of art?

Maybe in order of use?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


even without any paint your work is outstanding beautyfull Jordan 
thank´s for the update

take care
Dennis


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for the progress report. It is always nice to see your work.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


So much work….but also very rewarding to see it come togather. 
I just say WOW!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, that is simply fantabulous. The longer I look (admire it) at it, the more I want to slide it off the hanger and put it on! Even a real war shirt doesn't look that real ! ! ! I otta know ! ! ! If you ever decide to open a school or offer a carving seminar, I'd be the first to sign up . . . even if I have to walk from Oklahoma to Calgary! If your war shirt is not a master piece of art, I don't know what is!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It is so life like I can almost smell leather. Your work is truly amazing.
Summer is coming to an end fast on the West Coast as well; it gets dark so quickly now and crisp air in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: It is a beautiful piece. A great job.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Incredible work Jordan. This belongs in a museum haha. How do you make the wood look so soft and fluffy?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That is most certainly impressive Jordan. Each time I view it I am amazed.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you so much friends. That may be the last time you see it until it's complete as I mentioned, I'm up against time now.
Scott, no kidding - Burnaby is in fall already? That's a first.
Littlepaw - get walkin!...no wait, I'll carve you a pair of moccasins for the journey,LOL.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Well maybe not fall quite yet, but you can hear it's footsteps.
Maybe I have been listening to Don Henley too much (Boys Of Summer). My son is in tryouts for hockey so sitting in an ice rink makes me feel winter is here already.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Each update is more and more amazing. Fantastic Jordon.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan: Looks better all the time. How many pieces are glued up to make it? I was thinking about 4 or so??? Looks like you have about 1,000 hours in it. Cant wait to see it finished. Take care and stay warm, it only gets colder from here on out.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


still (and always) in awe! Stunning.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks real! Excellent work.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I can't add to what has already been written, so I will just repeat--awesome, fabulous, stupendous, incredible…....I am so impressed with your talent.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


True Art!! You make it look so real. You are a great wood carver, Jordan. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


thank you ,thank you.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Anything I could say would still be inadequate.

Michael


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is truly incredible work!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


So Cool! This is beautiful, seeing your progress and hearing your story along the way. Thanks so much for the behind the scene look. Really super!!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Can I come and watch you carve those mocs? I'd run then ! ! ! LOL


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow. That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


your work is so amazing , jordan

the closest i can come to that is splitting firewood ,
and that is with a hydraulic splitter .

this year i bought wood already split ,
i'm not getting better ,

but i hope smarter !


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Oh Patron, you're too modest, wasn't that you I saw by the side of the road chopping down that big oak with a kitchen knife? 
No matter, I have bags and bags of basswood ends that I never use - so next time you're in town, I'll provide you with your entire winter's wood!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


A true delight to see your work. Looking forward to seeing the completed piece.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


How impressive, Jordan! I guess when we see how incredible it is turning out, we can forgive you for not keeping up. (Just kidding!)

I like how you showed it to us now - kind of teasing us with keeping much of it covered! It is with a great amount of anticipation that we all await to see the finished shirt. It is sure to be another masterpiece!

Thanks for taking the time to update us. I was just wondering about it, as I remembered that you said it was due to be finished mid-September. I almost wrote you myself!

All I can say is - Beautiful! 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


You certainly know how to carve.. understatement of the year..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I WISH THIS WAS SOMETHING I WAS GOING TO BE WEARING..your work is beyond beautiful to me…and i could only hope that in some future time i could be and have the talent you have in your hands..im sure that whoever is getting this knows that he is getting a masterpiece ..well done doesnt begin to say what i think of this carving…thank you for showing it yo us…i cant wait for the final picture…your work inspires me to try to be and do my best in wood working…grizz


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


we will catch up when you are finished! 
I do have to say, however, that I'm glad we got to see this stage. It is the first time that you have shown us the set-up for the painting. 
It does look like you have draped some cloth over a leather shirt. Extraordinary as always. 
Now-get some rest or get back to work, whichever it is that you should be doing right now.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordan, The war shirt is looking fantastic !!! I know your client will be much impressed..as are the rest of us. That is a lot of hours you have put into it and i know what you mean about liking shorter projects.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Congrats on coming to the finish. 
I can not imagine being able to create such a wonderful object. 
It is just stunning.

You have a rare gift,
Steve


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Dang, that's awesome. Will be great to see the finished piece. Thanks…...............


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


uuuh this is nervewrecking to wait for the reveal….uuh another bite flew of my 
nearly gone nails

nomatter how close you feel the deadline is , this is the time to step back and relax a little 
with the coffee ready ,so you don´t blowe it with one wrong move in a splitsecond

thank´s for the update
I hope the best for you Jordan

Dennis


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thanks for showing the progress made and tantalizing us with the expected quality of work that is coming from a master carver.

We were all getting concerned not hearing from you and not seeing you commenting as much as you have been, we also knew you were under the gun but relieved to know you are still alive and kicking.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


well my man you sure are giving me something to work harder for lol…......great piece of art 
and 240 is a great time for quality work…....jim


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looking very good Jordan. I noticed you use the green tape….how do you like it? I have not tried it yet but was thinking about it.
Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


That's looking real good!

I bet it looks better than it tastes. I got a mouthful of walnut today. I like the nuts but the wood doesn't taste good.

Thanks for the peek.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am happy for you that you can see the end coming. I have had some projects over the years that thought would never end. Still made some money but not what I should have. I always felt things had to be done right no matter how long it takes. I guess that is part of being a craftsman. Looking forward to seeing the completed master piece that you are so well known to do with all your work.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am on edge waiting to see the finished product. I can just imagine what you are feeling Jordan…

I keep finding myself copying Steve's comments but I can't help but agree….. You sir do in fact have a rare gift. Very glad you are a part of this community so we can enjoy it.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This looks to be another amazing project, as your past works have been quite unique and extremely well crafted. I can't wait to see the final photos and only wish I could view it in person to see the details. I can only envy the fortunate owner of this fabulous piece!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Thank you once again folks. You really have no idea how coming here periodically on my journey has helped and inspired me.
Jim, I really have no comment on the green tape for or against. It was basically what I picked up and put in my cart. I can say that as far as masking off wood goes, it doesn't stick heavily or pull the paint off but I would never trust it for a clean edge.

I'll be back soon!!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

Every step builds the anticipation for all of us. We're so happy you decided to rejoin us and give us another peek. We hope you won't keep us waiting too much past Wednesday to see the final masterpiece posted in Projects.

L/W


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


This is WOW!
It just keeps getting better and better.

Your work is ….WOW!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I'm also on the train of anticipation with everybody else on here and anxiously await the finished work.

I think we can give you Thursday off to sleep and relax your hands, but can you have it posted by Friday? Just kidding Jordan! Talke all the time you need. You certainly deserve a rest.

Nice job captivating us with the partial reveal. I can't wait to see it and hear your afterthoughts on this one!


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


When I first glanced at the pictures, I wondered why somebody would put a sewing project on a woodworking webpage.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, I like your idea for the displays…makes alot of sense. I am starting the process of applying for several shows and have been studying booths and the various setup methods used by the artists and crafts people. Obviously, their booth style of display is determined by their items…but alot can be learned from everyone.

I look forward to your pictures of the shows. The idea of a half carved baseball glove makes alot of sense. It is your fault that they think it is different stuff on the wood…That is what you get for doing such fantastic carvings.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I went to the local craftsman's guild show here in MS a couple of years back. I was impressed with maybe three or four people out of about fifty. I can't tell you how many of the the people at that show were toting $15-$25 wooden spoons and $50-$200 cutting boards. It made me sick, because most looked like the gold made in China sticker residue was still on them.

Oh yeah, and wire-bending crafts, REALLY? I know people that do that for the phone and power companies.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Greg, you don't know how happy I am that you are looking into shows. Your display will definitely be a difficult one. Make sure you make a bat for those who can't read the DO NOT TOUCH signs.

Knucklenut, I only do about three shows per year because I rarely have that many carvings at once. I do a tool show where I don't sell, just display, a high end Christmas show and perhaps and equestrian show - either the Stampede or jumping shows. I only show because it's great first hand advertising and at Christmas, there are many rich oil and cattlemen here who have everything else, so why not a carving. Some buy for their board members too. More unique than a Rolex. I can name about thirty guys on LJ's who would definitely have one of those guys buying their wood works for their wives or homes!

But I know now never to be mislead by a person's looks. I had one old inebriated gal come up and loudly claim a pair of my more expensive moccasins. She would brush everyone's hands away and stand by them telling everyone she was going to buy them. Every once in awhile she'd come back and say "How are my booties doing?" Of course she was getting drunker and drunker by the minute. The next day she came and said "Oh, by the way, do you take American Express?" 
"Uh, no, I don't" I replied. 
"Oh shucks." she said, I didn't bring my check book. (Strike 1, I thought, she ain't gonna buy nothin"!)
Later that day she came by again and said as she breathed her smoky boozy breath on me, "Do you think these booties would travel well on a Greyhound bus? I didn't bring my car and I don't want anything to happen to them." (Strike 2, I thought - no money, no check book, no wheels, move along little lady.)
Well Strike 3 came when tear down arrived and no sign of our little lady….BUT wouldn't ya know it, when I got home, there was an email with the subject "Did my booties make it home safely?" Inside, she asked the price, my address and she sent a check almost immediately - for $3500!!! When she received them, she wrote back to say that she was so happy, she went outside and howled at the moon!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


amazing what creative ideas come up with to resolve a problem! 
I look forward to seeing a picture or two of your display set-up.

How frustrating that must be to think of all that time wasted with people thinking that you made wooden walls or something. Having items at various stages of completion is a very good idea. I know that I follow your blogs, watch your projects unfold and it is STILL hard to believe that the end result is wood and not leather.

And "do not touch" - you must be a bundle of nerves. Perhaps a "here -touch this one" would be a good idea. Some of us have to touch it to believe it 

(great story about the don't judge a book by its cover-and I loved the howl at the moon ending)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I had a similar thing happen at a show… I had forgotten my mobile EFTPOS machine… told the woman to go to an ATM and she asked if the town where the show was being held had an ATM.. swear to GOD… anyway came back just after closing with cash…From the local ATM no less… LOL


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I too am looking forward to photos of your booth. I've set up at lots of trade shows, not for my gunstocks but for other companies I was involved with. Your carvings are way too realistic for the average person to believe that underneath the paint they are wood! I'm impressed every time I look at photos of them and I would attend a show just to see some of them up close.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I can also understand how people would think that Jordan. When I first saw your moccasins pictures here, I thought "What the heck is that doing here?" and I thought maybe you made the beads themselves or something like that. Little did I know you DID make the beads along with the 'leather' moccasins! I remember reading in disbelief and then going to your site to be sure and thinking "Holy Moley! He DOES make that all out of wood!" It blew my mind. I am sure you hear that story all the time and it is a tribute to your talent and attention to detail. I also think the partially carved glove is a great idea to show people what you really do. It really brings home the idea that your items are made of wood. I can't wait to see the pictures either! It will be a treat for all of us!

Sheila


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,
The instrument has yet to be invented that can measure my indifference (to quote one Hawkeye Pierce) to setting up and doing shows. I hate the ignorance of attendees, the probability of damage to my belongings. the hardships one must endure to be an exhibitor (and they are many, as I'm sure you can attest), But I do attend a few to see what's going on. I hate being forced to do without restroom breaks and missing meals while putting up with great physical fatigue. So I will never again be an exhibitor at a show of any sort.
However, I applaud your work and you SHOULD be working shows on the exhibition side.
Here's an idea that you may find useful:
Instead of brackets to connect them, how about using loose pin hinges? To set up you just drop in the pins, Tear down? Just pull the pins out. It would also allow you to place the doors in different configuration at will. Be sure to number the panels so the hinges match as you installed. No matter how careful you are, a mismating will result in misalignment of the hinges.
I agree, having one piece with a card that invites touching might be helpful. Seeing you at work SHOULD be enough, but as previously stated, ignorant attendees, by far, outnumber the people who would recognize your work and your genius.
Carry on, my friend!
May you become as well recognized and as well rewarded as you richly deserve.
Don


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordon: A great idea fr some walls for your booth. Good luck.


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


super idea thanks …..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


It sounds like you solved your display problem.

Now you have to figure out how to convince people they are carvings.

If you have a DVD player, maybe you could show a video of how your carvings are done.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I hope things go well for you at the show. It is interesting to read about what you are doing. Here is an idea for communicating to people who walk by:

Maybe instead of saying what it IS, say what it is NOT - maybe something like:

NOT leather, NOT beads, NOT feathers - IT IS ALL WOOD

In fact if you carved this in a sign with a small example under each word, that might get the point across - but that is probably too much work…

It is an idea, I'll let you decide if it is a good one or not


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Don! I was thinking of using hinges but never thought of the pinned ones- Super super idea as I didn't really want to set them at right angles always. Thanks!!!

I love the ideas you'd all given me, ya see, you may think I'm a know-it-all, but there are still many things you can help me with.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I have had the same thing with my toys. they walk by and say ,oh they are just kits you put to gather. I pipe right up and say ,you show me where you can buy those kits and I will buy a 100 of each. that shuts them up. some will then come in the booth and thake a good look. they usualy say Oh I am soory I didint think you could make some thing like that form a few boards. some even come back and buy.
Chuck


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Shows are funny around here. They won't buy woodwork like mine. They will however pay very VERY good for cutting boards and distressed look bird houses. The last show I went to I seen a guy hand over a hundred dollar bill for a cutting board that (I swear) had a half inch round sticker on it that said in bold letters "made in taiwan". I don't know if he seen it, but that seemed funny to me since the booth had a huge sign that stated they sold hand made end grain cutting board. The end grain part was funny too since someone like me could plainly tell that they were not end grain. Hell, why bother with the trouble of making end grain boards if the customers don't know any different, right?
The birdhouses were a bigger joke. There was a lady selling pre-fab birdhouses. You know the type, the one's sold in hardware stores for kids to put together. True she painted them, but the kit I bought for my kids came with paint too. Then she nailed them to a four foot 4×4 and was selling them like hotcakes for $80. Oh, I know they were pre-fab one's because if you looked at the paper that told about the "proper care of your new feathered neighbors" the back of the little pamplet had the website where you could order other kits. The one I looked at was advertising the pencil box kit that loos like a school bus.
Yet, anyone there (from what I seen) selling true handcrafted wood items couldn't beat customers into their booths with a stick.
I had one guy there asking about my rocking motorcycles (40 hours work on average). He was just wondering in case he decided to build some how many I could "turn out in a day".


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I drew up some plans for a friend of mine who trades at antique fishing lure shows. My idea was for glass front cabinets that folded open at the top and turned into displays. They provided two things, 1) People love to look at things behind glass, It says, "HEY, THIS IS VALUABLE, TAKE A LOOK, but DON'T TOUCH. 2) It says "If you want to touch, ask me". Oh yeah, then there's lighting…...


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I used to help a friend of mine who made clocks sell at craft shows. The sales at each show were different as it seems folks are into different mindsets when they come to the show.

Jordan, that is a great idea for a booth….My friends booth was heavy and that is why she asked for my help. She could typically set it up…but then she had to hang the clocks and straighten them out after being in boxes and moved about. It would have been nice to have a lighter more mobile display…course I might not have had to help her if that was the case.

Most of the shows I have seen appear to have a maximum amount that the buyers want to spend…..The high end shows typically attract the bigger spenders….and they seem to be a bit more naive about how the items are made? (go figure). It seems the cheaper folks want to get more bang for their buck perhaps. I also noticed that alot of folks come to the shows to "get ideas" and figure they could easily make your items for much less then you are charging…they are typically the ones that ask the most questions yet do not buy an item.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am having a folding shelf frame fabricated where the sides fold flat to the back and has 4 plywood shelves that rests on the supports built into the side and I just have to lay the shelves down on it and setup my display. It also works as a storage shelf at home when I am making things to get ready for a show and is also a display case at home too. It should be ready next week and I'll post it in case anyone is interested in making something similar.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan you are a true artist. Your painting, just like your carving, is so lifelike. I can't tell if that scenery and fence and chain are a real picture or a painting. You amaze me. Great job.

Is this book you are creating more of a gallery type book or instructional book? Are you planning on publishing it or just selling copies here and there? I think an instructional carving book from you would be a great buy.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


holy cow jordan..i should have known that when you do something its going to be spectacular…to me…if it were the lord himself who placed those horses on the canvas…i would think they were real…your attention to detail is beyond wonderful…and your ability to paint is bar none to your ability to carve…i love your talent and i love how it has added to my day…your work gives me a smile and also to stand in awe of a true master…thank you so much….grizz


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan, you are a man of many talents!

It's hard to tell from the picture, so I'll just ask: How big is this piece going to be?

I'd agree with Eric; I'd read an instructional book, or a DVD/video done by you on carving. I'm sure it would be eye-opening and enlightening.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow…A man of many talents. Great painting Jordan. Sign me up for buying your book wnen it comes out.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I am glad you showed the painting in progress Jordan, otherwise, I would have just thought you took up photography 

Wonderful work!

David


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


if you say its carved too I belive you Jordan …lol

thank´s for taking your time to sharing the progress of one more project
you are realy an amazing artist

take care
Dennis


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Nice work, Jordan! I can see the Jordan autograph series Dremel tool coming soon. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Your attention to detail is awesome!!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Showed my wife, she's also artist,full time. Credos from both of us.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jodon: Some beautiful work there,


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


All your pieces are just masterpieces. This one is magnificent.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


yah.. took a picture of a horse and blurred out some areas 
extraordinary - again!

maybe Dremel would donate a prize for a random winner from entries in the shoe-carving challenge   

oh and the book-a great project!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jonathan, the painting is 11×14, I didn't want to start with something too big but after this one I will try something possibly that I could sell - high hopes for sure.
Deb, Dremel may very well do that…only three shoe takers thus far but I still might do it.
Grizz, you had previously asked how the painting was coming along so I'm glad to show you.
But I must get onto a project for the Dremel movie, don't know what yet.
Thanks people, don't worry I'm not going to quit carving for painting….then again…oh, who knows, but canvases are sure a lot less heavy!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Looks like two hundred years from now they will be talking about that great artist Jordan. I talk about him to my friends now.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Golly Gee, what else can you do masterfully? If you were to take up quilting I would not be surprised if you took best in show! I am truly amazed with your talent. I think your parents mis-named you, they should have named you Michaelangelo! Or is that your middle name???

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Now now Erwin, I definitely could NOT paint the Sistine Chapel!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan,

I'm with MsDebbie. I figure you printed a photograph, then painted over a small portion to make it look like you're working on it! LOL ;-) (Maybe that came to mind since my husband has taken a huge, old picture and painted over it to make it look like a painting rather than a photograph.)

How long have you been working on this? Did we miss your previous posts?

And what's the shoe challenge all about? My husband's first carving was of a shoe (not a moccasin). We still have it; some day I'll post it. It's not a JordanStraker, but I think it's good!

L/W


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


What can I say that hasn't already been said! OMG!!!!!
You sure do start at the hard end of things.
dont forget to show us the finished article!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I think you should post a new blog about the shoe carving challenge … see who is interested.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Coming later today, Deb.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi, Jordan!

I don't know how I missed this one! I think you painting is going wonderfully. You so are talented in many different aspects of art! I am so happy to see you pursuing this field also, as your trained eye will certainly be a great asset for painting. I found that since I began painting, I look at the whole world through different eyes. I can look at a sky and think of what color of paints I would use to recreate it or look at a grove of trees and think of the different levels of focusing that I would need to make it look realistic. It makes you look at everything so differently than you used to.

I know what you mean on the hairs. On my Cheetah painting, the most difficult thing I did on him was the nose and snout. the way the fur direction changed was so tricky and it was so tedious to make it look proper. I used acrylics on that painting and like you painted it literally one hair at a time. It was very relaxing and therapeutic though and one the direction was established, it was quite relaxing. I like that about painting - the exactness. I am a realistic painter and not too much for free style stuff. I like looking at it, but I don't feel comfortable doing it.

Anyways, great news on the book! Another well-deserved honor bestowed upon you! I am looking forward to the shoe challenge and learning from you. Thanks so much for offering it to us all!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Wow, Love it!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blank*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Jordan:

I want everyone to know that it certainly goes both ways. The other night, when I was working on my shoe. I had a question I posted to one of the shoe blogs. Within minutes, you had replied and asked me to send pictures of what I was talking about. I did and you answered my questions "almost immediately" and I felt exactly the same about you. What a wonderful friend YOU are too!

It has been so much fun to have this shoe class going. Not only for those of us participating, but the cheerleaders and well-wishers of the forum and all involved. As a teacher, you have given so much of yourself here to help others. As a friend, you have also given your support and encouragement to so many.

As the saying goes "what goes around, comes around."

Thank you!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Don´t worry Jordan we are alive and not fatasies of your imagination …..LOL

I hope everything is back to normal now beside you are using another server

take care
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


this is, indeed, an extraordinary place!

stretching far beyond the confines of "woodworking", if someone is in need - the LumberJock family will be there.

again - Proud to be a LumberJock


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Yep, this is a fun and helpful place


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hey Jordon
I'm pleased to see masters such as yourself join LJs . It makes Ljs a better place. This does not mean I don't appreciate new woodworkers I'm so glad to share what little I know and be a helping hand .I learn something new almost every day even though I have many years experience. Thanks for your great posts Jordon. Your shoe challenge is a great Idea and can't wait to see all the finished carvings.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


There are very few websites I visit and Lumberjocks is most certainly at the top of that list. So many good and helpful people that any of us can be proud to call friends.. and the vast majority are always willing to help.
Really nice…


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Glad to be a Lumberjock also. Thanks everyone.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Yes Jordon,
it is a wonderful and supportive community.
I'm enjoying following the shoe challenge.
Thanks to you all.
Jamie


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


I totally agree with what you have said.
Compared to many I am still at the begining of my ability of woodworking, I improve dramatacally every time I get into the workshop. My technique has all evolved at a great pace because of all those willing to answer my 'dumb' questions. I thank those who already have and those who will in the future.
I am grateful for those people like yourself, that give their time willingly to pass on knowledge about thier passion. 
Thanks again for this shoe blog, it certainly is coming along.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Lj's: I just wanted to say that Jordan inspired me to try carving the first time I looked at the incredible work he does. When he put up this challenge I couldnt sign up fast enough. 
Jordan: Thanks so much for devoting your time and experience for this project.
Also thanks to all my fellow LumberJocks.
Mike.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Hi Jordan,

I just wanted to let you know that your a great carver, also you have a great personally, you don't have a big ego. Which is refreshing. With someone of your talent.

I don't have the time for you shoe challenge, it looks like it would really be fun. Thank you for your inspiration!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Blank*
> 
> .


Dennis, I would've really loved to see what you would have come up with as I so admire you hand your carving and would've wondered what you could do with power. But thanks for keeping an eye on it. I can't wait for the unveiling of my students works!


----------

